# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 10/12



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

expecting a lame RAW.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

It's a shame that all I'm looking forward to seeing is what direction John Cena goes in this week - feud with The New Day or Dolph Ziggler - and what they are going to do with Reigns/Wyatt.

Absolutely no interest in Rollins/Kane, Lesnar/Show or Rusev and whatever they have him doing now. The diva's revolution has gone no where, the only thing interesting from that was Paige's pipebomb. Tag team division is done. MITB has lost all meaning with Sheamus holding it. Cesaro/Orton/Ambrose all have zero direction.

WWE have really booked themselves into a hole, which is a real, real shame.

Well, let's hope Chicago take over or something. Relying on the crowd to make Raw interesting..


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

When in the preview list we have:

A)Big Show with ass kicked searching for random revenge and ready for burying someone

B)Rusev and Summer Rae speaking of marriage

C)Some random women 3 vs 3 coming

Means that WWE is seriously giving you reasons to do something else on monday.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I've missed the last 4 Raw's, I guess I'll give this one a go. Not expecting much.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

"The reigning Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal winner has some steam to regain, so who’s going to be staring down his hubcap-sized fist come Monday?"

Cesaro to job to Big Show again


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Will watch. Chicago always can make chicken salad outta chicken shit.
But it may be at least decent.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Is Taker not gonna appear on Raw before HIAC??


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

dashing_man said:


> expecting a lame RAW.


Yeah i might skip. Don't remember much from last week, but I feel like it was acceptable, and 10-19-15 is the big one, so this may naturally be a struggle to watch. Three good raws in a row is rare.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

DENSPARK said:


> I've missed the last 4 Raw's, I guess I'll give this one a go. Not expecting much.


You've done yourself a favor by not watching the last 4 Raw's.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The last few times Chicago hasn't really come through with entertaining chants. They didn't even hijack Reigns/Big Show earlier this year. In fact, they were actually into that match.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Expecting another bad raw. I hope they change something up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShadowKiller said:


> "The reigning Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal winner has some steam to regain, so who’s going to be staring down his hubcap-sized fist come Monday?"
> 
> Cesaro to job to Big Show again


First thing I thought of too when I read that. Show already got his ass kicked by Lesnar, why keep feeding people to him?

But yeah, probably take a miracle for me to tune into this with MNF and playoff baseball on. Don't even think Chicago will be that "smarky" tbh, as most of the hardcores have likely given up on the product, as evidenced by that ER crowd.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Cena comes out and says goodbye... Takes the US title with him or it will be vacated


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Won't be watching most of it live because I gotta watch my Mets handle business in the playoffs but I'm hoping the show is good. I usually enjoy it more on DVR than having to sit through the constant commercial breaks anyway.

New Day hopefully continues their dominant mean streak without losing what has made them so special.

Bray and Roman hopefully build on their match without having another tag match. 

& Seth and Kane has been hit or miss but I'm enjoying most of it. So I hope they're given something good tonight.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

> If you were anybody besides Kane, Brock Lesnar or The New Day,* last Monday’s Raw was a rough outing*. John Cena won, but got beat up. Same for The Dudley Boyz, while Dolph Ziggler didn’t even get to compete before he got taken out of the equation. And Summer Rae? Well, we’ll get to her. From Superstars and Divas looking strong on the road to “Hell,” to those who feel like they’re already burned, here’s what WWE.com predicts for Monday’s Raw.


In more ways than one


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I dont remember exactly, but did they have rock v stone cold wrestling every week during their feuds? Thats all that happens nowadays so it makes ppv matches ho hum


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> They didn't even hijack Reigns/Big Show earlier this year. In fact, they were actually into that match.


That was due to the match being fucking great.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well first Raw in 3 weeks I will be able to watch live, but judging from what I have read and the little I saw from the previous 2 weeks Raws that I missed live definitely time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm so excited that the best night of the week is here again! The excitement is palpable. Can you feel it?


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> I'm so excited that the best night of the week is here again! The excitement is palpable. Can you feel it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish Chicago would eviscerate this carny crapfest they are going to witness tonight. 

It is unbelievable that they actually issued a preview saying, essentially, that Big Show needs to get his heat back.What a load. I have a suggestion for Vince. He seems to think that losing streaks help get guys over, so let's see Big Show embark on a months long job-a-thon that actually makes him consider retirement. This man does not need to be squashing people or be anywhere near the top of the card.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SHIV said:


> I wish Chicago would eviscerate this carny crapfest they are going to witness tonight.
> 
> It is unbelievable that they actually issued a preview saying, essentially, that Big Show needs to get his heat back.What a load. I have a suggestion for Vince. He seems to think that losing streaks help get guys over, so let's see Big Show embark on a months long job-a-thon that actually makes him consider retirement. This man does not need to be squashing people or be anywhere near the top of the card.


Didn't even read the preview before my first post, but one of the bullet points is featuring the Big Show and a push.....Need some extra getting ready I think:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Chicago better not let me down tonight. 

Just be good to Roman & HHH that's all I ask.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SHIV said:


> It is unbelievable that they actually issued a preview saying, essentially, that Big Show needs to get his heat back.What a load. I have a suggestion for Vince. He seems to think that losing streaks help get guys over, so let's see Big Show embark on a months long job-a-thon that actually makes him consider retirement. This man does not need to be squashing people or be anywhere near the top of the card.


But...but...he has dedicated soooo many years to this business, surely he deserves it, no? I mean, who cares if people can't be bothered to care for the Big Slow? Let's get him to bury more young talent he should be putting over instead and then wrapt it up by giving him another title shot in the process...progress!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

@JohnCena: Few places get as loud as the @allstateArena. Perfect place for #USOpenChallenge . #NGU #RAW @WWE

The only way for the us open challenge to get really loud is if Bryan is the one answering the challenge


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Tonight is a great opportunity for the fans to voice their displeasure for the way Cesaro's being booked. Even if he's not on the show they can still chant his name.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Tonight is a great opportunity for the fans to voice their displeasure for the way Cesaro's being booked. Even if he's not on the show they can still chant his name.


Except his name is super hard to chant. That's probably why they don't do it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Except his name is super hard to chant. That's probably why they don't do it.


His name actually would fit perfectly with the "New Day Rocks" clapping :draper2

CES-SAR-O


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Except his name is super hard to chant. That's probably why they don't do it.


They could use the New Day Method:

"*CE* (Clap)...*SAR* (Clap)...*O* (Clap)"


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> His name actually would fit perfectly with the "New Day Rocks" clapping :draper2
> 
> CES-SAR-O





The Boy Wonder said:


> They could use the New Day Method:
> 
> "*CE* (Clap)...*SAR* (Clap)...*O* (Clap)"


That's a hard chant to get going. People probably wouldn't know who they're talking about.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh good, at least there's no reason to even _try_ and watch tonight.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm curious. How many of you record RAW?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Chicago crowd is shit and overrated now. I hope their good, but they haven't been the last few times.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

BlackoutLAS said:


> Chicago crowd is shit and overrated now. I hope their good, but they haven't been the last few times.


Yep


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Except his name is super hard to chant. That's probably why they don't do it.


Hail Cesar!
OHHHH!
Hail Cesar!
OHHHH!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

think we all know kofi is facing cena tonight.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Except his name is super hard to chant. That's probably why they don't do it.


"Woah woah woah, Cesaro, you knooooowwww, he's better than the Big Shoooowwwww!"


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

So once again I hope that tomorrow I read on here that Raw opens with the Cena US Open Challenge. With the rumors of Cena going off the screen for some time I want to see something special writing him off. Right now there is an amazing talent in NXT. His name is Chad Gable. He is part of a tag team with Jason Jordan. The sky is the limit for this young man. I would love to hear that Gable pins Cena (with help from Jordan) and wins the United States title match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Isn't it time the Authority "Red Wedding"'d Kane?

"The Authority sends their regards"

:rollins


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

The US open challenge is so boring.

We know who's going to win before it starts so what's the point?

The Kane/Rollins segments are the most entertaining things on Raw right now.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I am ready for #MondayNightDespair


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

New Day will either answer the U.S. Open challenge again.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rollins opens with kane

Cena vs kofi. Ziggler kicks cena again

Big show squashes cesaro or rusev


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Please let Cesaro bitch Big Show around. Let him squash the dude. Throw him a bone.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The Chicago crowd has been a disappointment the last few times, hopefully they're good tonight. Judging by the preview, it looks tonight could be the start of Sasha's push, hopefully she's in the title picture by Survivor Series.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mets game comes first but I'll flick over occasionally and maybe watch what Rusev/Summer do.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'll be flipping back and forth between this and MNF. I'm done in a couple weeks so I'm not expecting much. Hopefully it's a decent show.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> As first reported by TMZ, former U.S. Champion Rusev and Lana are engaged. The Ravishing Russian had been romantically linked to Dolph Ziggler in recent months and Rusev fielded a proposal from Summer Rae just last week, but it would appear that any lingering problems between the power couple have been resolved. Why did Lana have a change of heart? Tune in to Raw live at 8/7 C on USA Network for more, and stay with WWE.com as this story develops.


:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Someone suggested this elsewhere but Xavier Woods playing "Cult of Personality" on the trombone during the New Day entrance would be an epic troll moment.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Might forgo RAW tonight. Usually I try to tune in for a few minutes or have it on on the background, but...meh.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

At least the Ziggler / Lana storyline seems to be coming to an end.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Smells like shit. I hope the ratings go down tonight just like Dunn goes down on Vince every week. Big MNF game tonight as well as Baseball, and isn't that new Gotham show on too? RAW has no BORK LASER OMG appearance to hype up instead is Big Show so aint nobody gonna watch it or so I hope.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


This storyline has now officially been a waste of time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> This storyline has now officially been a waste of time.


It was a waste of time from the start tbh.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Antetokounmpo said:


> It's a shame that all I'm looking forward to seeing is what direction John Cena goes in this week - feud with The New Day or Dolph Ziggler - and what they are going to do with Reigns/Wyatt.
> 
> Absolutely no interest in Rollins/Kane, Lesnar/Show or Rusev and whatever they have him doing now. The diva's revolution has gone no where, the only thing interesting from that was Paige's pipebomb. Tag team division is done. MITB has lost all meaning with Sheamus holding it. Cesaro/Orton/Ambrose all have zero direction.
> 
> ...


Yup, the product is a mess. WWE needs a reset button, do a public announce saying that everything will start over and that they are sorry for the mess that everything is in and that they will do better this time but ofc, crossfit Jesus keeps the title because there is no one better than Rollins at ppv's.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rain said:


> You've done yourself a favor by not watching the last 4 Raw's.


:hmm: I've got a feeling that I'm going to deeply regret wasting 3 hours on this garbage tonight :lol 

The Raw thread is better than Raw itself to be honest :draper2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Chrome said:


> It was a waste of time from the start tbh.


Fair point.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lol This whole Rusev/Summer/Lana/Ziggler angle has got to be one of the biggest fuck ups to happen in recent times.

'Yeah let's split up Rusev and Lana and then put him with Summer and then Lana can go with Dolph and they'll go aimlessly back and forth every week and everybody will think it's shit but we'll carry on regardless and then Lana can play the sympathy card while Rusev has Summer and Dolph can be accused of flashing his dong at Summer because we don't know how to advance this and then Rusev and Lana can get engaged IN REAL LIFE BECAUSE THE LAST SIX MONTHS DIDN'T REALLY EXIST AT ALL AND WE'RE COMPLETELY FUCKING CLUELESS'

Textbook Vince McMahon.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I can't wait to see Kane doing mind games with rollins and eviscerating him. Kane is the best part of the show

RAW IS KANE!!!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

How would I rather watch the Cubs game...How..


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

*Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*

I shouldn't even have to expect these things, these things should be a given. But after the last month we need to go back to basics. I wont expect to much though...

1. Someone other than Rollins or Ziggler/Rusev have a fucking storyline introduced.

2.Rollins looks strong. WWE Champ should be booked like one.

3. Some fucking energy! An edge to the show, something that keeps me sitting through those dastardly adverts and stops me falling asleep (Raw is on at 1am in the UK but I'm sure my American cousins are also feeling the drag).

4. Some balls. Your ratings suck. DO SOMETHING OTHER THAN KANE BEATING ON ROLLINS.

Feel free to add more.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*

Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight: not much.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*

Despair-flavored fuckery.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight: not much.


Lol


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*

nothing -i think that wwe sticks to current storyline and formula.
-it will start with a rollins, authority or kane speech about 10 minutes
-some wyatt vs reigns family.
-some divas will do unimportant stuff like brie bella and fox vs becky and natty 
-maybe a cena open challenge with more promo than usual cause he is going to leave
-new day anywhere

and because all this is so not great entertainment this forum will praise new day cause they did not suck most.
i am going to watch anyway.
cause statistically each show that was shitty passed the more possible is that the next one does not suck - unless wwe never does a good show again - that would kill my statistic chances at all.








one of this blue chips is the the bingo one. each one out the chances grow


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight: not much.


Honestly another week of not much and I don't know if I can continue to justify investing 3 hours a week, 156 hours a year to watching it. Its PPV only for me of they don't sort this out soon. It's really soul destroying. 

Cut it back to 3 hours (that's obvious) but also drop the PG rating right now.
Firstly its killing the fighting and testosterone driven manliness element that is half a wrestling show. Secondly it's stifling the writers ability to come up with edgy or adult storylines. They literally have the range of a children's TV show like Saved by the Bell for example. It's ridiculous.
Also most PG products are cartoons or children's films. Both of which can use illustrations and CGI to get around the many obstacles that present themselves when writing storylines. Homer Simpson can do anything and go anywhere, HHH for instance is always in an arena 99% of the time you see him.

People who say that good writing makes up for the PG rating are forgetting that the PG rating restricts the writers from 90% of subject matter. 

Put that with the fact that every confrontation on this show is about fighting and it becomes obvious that the writers have an almost impossible job.

My opinion anyway.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, no Brock or Taker tonight??? What a joke these part timers are, especially Taker.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*

Flying hamburgers


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

What time is this on? is it still 1am in the UK?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> So, no Brock or Taker tonight??? What a joke these part timers are, especially Taker.


Dont worry, hes gonna show up more often.

Ratings through the roof


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*

Paige to continue doing the EXACT SAME crazy gimmick she did last year and scream about hating Nattie for stealing her friends and then proceed to lose another match while they ponder why the "Diva Revolution" is failing.

That and a lot of CM Punk chants


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Someone suggested this elsewhere but Xavier Woods playing "Cult of Personality" on the trombone during the New Day entrance would be an epic troll moment.


I would fucking die a thousand deaths laughing. lol. >


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> So, no Brock or Taker tonight??? What a joke these part timers are, especially Taker.


They will be there next week when Raw comes to my city. And I'll be there.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> What time is this on? is it still 1am in the UK?


Yes.

It's late, and for the product you're getting, it's probably not worth staying up for.

I haven't watched live in weeks, but will give it a go tonight and see how long I last.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> I can't wait to see Kane doing mind games with rollins and eviscerating him. Kane is the best part of the show
> 
> RAW IS KANE!!!!!


Definitely has been since he came back at NOC.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*

Just stop expecting - it's not worth it.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*

I'm expecting to watch and enjoy the preshow and then go to bed safe in the knowledge I've seen the best part and missed nothing.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*

Don't forget a six man tag match...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ready

Anyone know where Raw is tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*

Random one-on-one match that gets turned into a tag, boring Rollins/Kane promo, Steph emasculating the roster and me probably tuning out halfway through.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well Goodness me we you just look @ what's on tap this week.....

-Big Show ANGRY/BIG SHOW SMASH.....Cesaro 
-Cena's WEEKELY win
-Roman Regins/Bray Wyatt the least interesting feud next to Orton/Casper that got a HIAC match
- Casper & his irreverent briefcase haunting the entrance way 2nite 
-Steph's FAILED Divas Revolution continues #SIXWOMANTAGMATCH 
-Seth Rollins & Abyss, opps sorry Kane's multiple personality disorder highest rated segments ahaed......










-New Day tickled my interest last week, expecting #UNCreative to squash that
-The Dudley's in front of a CHI-Town crowd
-Maybe just maybe CHI-Town tries this time, but alas I think the wrestling fans have been replaced the :cole "*VINTAGE Scorer Mom's & ring rugrats*" 

Either way it's GOTHAM & Monday Night FOOTBALL all night long #Whowatches3hoursofCRAP ? anymore.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*



KuritaDavion said:


> ... and me probably tuning out halfway through.


That's your favorite bit too!?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

DENSPARK said:


> :hmm: I've got a feeling that I'm going to deeply regret wasting 3 hours on this garbage tonight :lol
> 
> The Raw thread is better than Raw itself to be honest :draper2


You should just DVR it :lol


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I hope you guys don't die by boredom or external shame feelings when watching the show live tonight. Good luck!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CJ said:


> You should just DVR it :lol


Sometimes I question why I bother torturing myself with it :lol

I haven't seen anything since NOC, so apart from Rollins/Kane I have no idea what's going on at the moment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, it sure would be great if the crowd could chant, "WWE is gay" all night throughout every segment. I'd laugh my ass off.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, it sure would be great if the crowd could chant, "WWE is gay" all night throughout every segment. I'd laugh my ass off.


No no lets leave Gay out if it.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

Can't wait to see Rollins get made a fool of and be beaten up by Kane for what seems like the 100th time. When exactly was the last time Rollins was actually booked to look strong on Raw? I actually think it was way back during the beat down on Lesnar and even that was with the help of Kane, and J&J. That was back in July FFS. It must be a running joke in creative. He had far better booking last summer when he was carrying around the briefcase.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*

Things I'm expecting from WF.


Complaining!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Maybe this Rusev/Hot Summer storyline can go away now sense WWE pretty much noted that Rusev and Lana are engaged. One can hope :garrett


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> No no lets leave Gay out if it.


I know, I know. I'm half-kidding. (Y)


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*



djpiccalo said:


> I shouldn't even have to expect these things, these things should be a given. But after the last month we need to go back to basics. I wont expect to much though...
> 
> 1. Someone other than Rollins or Ziggler/Rusev have a fucking storyline introduced.
> 
> ...


I suspect you're going to be disappointed.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Reigns vs. Strowman should main-event.


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*

I'm expecting to tune out after an hour.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*


20 minute Authority Promo
Cena burying New Day
Ziggler/Rusev fuckery
Roman vs Bray for the zillionth time
Meaningless Divas match but no Sasha
Seth looking like a fucking geek
Cesaro banished to Superstars
Big Slow slowing up shit in a big way

Missed anything?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*



TheAverageMuta said:


> 20 minute Authority Promo
> Cena burying New Day
> Ziggler/Rusev fuckery
> Roman vs Bray for the zillionth time
> ...


I haven't watched for two months and all of this shit is still going on? :lol


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I really, really, really, really, really, really hope The New Day come out to Cult of Personality!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

brxd said:


> Reigns vs. Strowman should main-event.


No it shouodnt, that would be an awful main event. Ratings killer


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*



Captain Edd said:


> I haven't watched for two months and all of this shit is still going on? :lol


Watch the show and down a shot for every bullet point that occurs!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, it sure would be great if the crowd could chant, "WWE is gay" all night throughout every segment. I'd laugh my ass off.


If they just boo for 3 hours would be good enough:grin2:


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*

I really hope we get the re-debut of the re-packaged Adam Rose.

^that was sarcasm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*

Im expecting crap.



TheAverageMuta said:


> Watch the show and down a shot for every bullet point that occurs!


You trying to kill him?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Are you ready for some fuckery?! Cuz I'm not.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It's Yersel! said:


> I really, really, really, really, really, really hope The New Day come out to Cult of Personality!!!


I would literally be so happy if this happened. And you know Xavier has to play along on his trombone.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> No it shouodnt, that would be an awful main event. Ratings killer


It will be better than whatever Rollins & Kane are doing.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Nah, I think I'm gonna skip RAW tonight, the show's been shit for weeks now.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Things I'm expecting from RAW tonight*

I'm expecting to change the channel at some point.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL Da fuck you guys?

Ru Ru and Lana are kayfabe engaged too.

What a cluster fuck


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's Yersel! said:


> I really, really, really, really, really, really hope The New Day come out to Cult of Personality!!!


Oh man, that would be some hilarious :trolling


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Raw Predictions!!!!

Overall it'll suck donkey balls and I'll change the channel in disgust at the halfway point or even before. 

Matches? Who cares, they'll suck. Big Slow blah, blah, Divas, blah blah, pointless tag match, ad nauseum.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm tuning in just to see what the hell they are doing with this Lana and Rusev shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> No it shouodnt, that would be an awful main event. Ratings killer


But the good news is if it main events you know you can cut out at least 15 min. early.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> LOL Da fuck you guys?
> 
> Ru Ru and Lana are kayfabe engaged too.
> 
> What a cluster fuck


They're engaged in real life, marra.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm so excited for another amazing episode of the best show in television history! 1 minute until Monday Night Raw!!!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punk to open the show?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hibachi said:


> I'm tuning in just to see what the hell they are doing with this Lana and Rusev shit.


I'll help. Creative will turn this into a cringeworthy clusterfuck you'll be embarrassed if anyone sees you watching it. Then about 3 weeks later, they'll pretend none of this ever happened.

Now you can go find something actually worth watching.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Time for 3 hours of terrible television :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's Yersel! said:


> They're engaged in real life, marra.


I know...but the characters are engaged too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY begin


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its time


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the complaining begin!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Let the fuckery commence!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao We start of with Steph yelling. Lord help us.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Word, Kane's got this.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

So would somebody like to fill me in on what I have missed over the last 4 or 5 Raw's?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I already want to turn it off. Its going to be a long night


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Does the plane go down, and in two months they return as Zombies?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Heck on a deck?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And Raw starts with Kane on a phone call :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao here we go


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane's creepy faces makes me lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Conference call Kane. 
Bangable stage manager. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol That Kane laugh/smile.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

A lumberjack match. Wooooowwww, how exciting.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

UGH isn't the go to hell tour suppose to start...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth vs Corporate Kane.... fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

DENSPARK said:


> So would somebody like to fill me in on what I have missed over the last 4 or 5 Raw's?


4 or 5 shows worth of cringeworthy crap that borders on dog food for the mind.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

remember when the theme got you pumped?

This is not one of those themes.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

OH MAN DEAN KICKING IT OFF


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Just what we all wanted, Rollins vs the Demon Kane in a lumberjack match :cole


























































:kobefacepalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ambrose is starting!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, i'm actually looking forward to seeing Deano chuck Rollins back in that ring with kane lol. 


speak of the devil lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Could it be, a refreshing change of pace?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ambrose gets a pretty nice pop... for a jobber.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Too bad everyone in Chicago is watching The Cubs game haha, even less ratings.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> 4 or 5 shows worth of cringeworthy crap that borders on dog food for the mind.


Some things never change :mj2


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

THE LUNATIC FRINGE MAGGLEEEE :rusevyes


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> remember when the theme got you pumped?
> 
> This is not one of those themes.


No where near paper roach - i want to be loved


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

What is this madness?! A RAW not opening with a Rollins/Authority promo?!


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Lumberjack match
No Pyro during opening

:mj2 filler show everybody


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Is it still a rumor if they said it over the phone?


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

I wish the commentators would stop smiling like little bitches.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Steph/Hunter old couple banter = ratings. :vince5


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Seth vs Kane, I'm sooooo excited


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow Ambrose in the first segment they are starting to try anything :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Too bad everyone in Chicago is watching The Cubs game haha, even less ratings.


Even I'm watching the Cubs. They're mashing tonight.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Brock Lesnar guy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell is going on??

:lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow theres no more opening pyro on RAW. Times have changed


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Lass Kicker" sign... :mark:

Orton? Feh.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

RKO man is here


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Noooooo.. Please no ORton.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*At least Ambrose is aware of the boring 20 minute promos that have been plaguing us. Thank you for getting straight to the point.*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Randy's coked out.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Great, start off with Dean and get our hopes up and then.....Randy "I can suck the air out of any arena" Orton...sigh


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I had kinda forgotten that Orton even existed :lel


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't worry Ambrose you'll be yapping with the steroid viper for a few minutes more.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They are really trying to not lose this crowd early I see


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

G.A.Y.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I like it when they acknowledge that their 20 minute opening promos are boring.. :HA


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Randy's coked out.


Coked out Orton is best Orton.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Even Randy Orton using cheap pops LOL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Orton mocking chicagos own there? :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*And people say Orton isn't over :mj4*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton pandering to the crowd

:jay


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh christ, Brock Lesnar Guy sighting.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Could the Dean push rumors be true?







lolnope tag match on PPV


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Let's go Cubs :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the entire Broken Shield vs Wyatts is still continuing they are just stretching it out over 2 matches :lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Ambrose is gold.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're getting the 20 MINUTE PROMO IN ANYWAY

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Orton pandering to the crowd
> 
> :jay


Much like Ambrose.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

HAven't watched in weeks. Do these two have beef?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *And people say Orton isn't over :mj4*


He's one of the most over guys on the roster, it's how he is so over that puzzles me :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ambrose heel turn [email protected] Hell in a Cell?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So this is their next feud.

Thanks Randy for reminding us how long you've been here.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait you mean we get to see the same match we've seen 20 times this month again on ppv! yay...... Jesus let this feud fucking die already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So the entire Broken Shield vs Wyatts is still continuing they are just stretching it out over 2 matches :lol


Most stale feud going on right now.

Crowd is chanting for the Cubs. They give no fucks about this segment

:lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *And people say Orton isn't over :mj4*


Orton is over, no doubt. But at this point I'm as sick of him as I am of Cena. :justsayin


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Orton one of the most over guys on the roster until he gets the title.

Such a puzzling case


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS :dance


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW DAAY


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Les go my brothas :dance:dance


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Orton turning heel thank god


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

God, I love NEw DAy


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

New Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Feel the power! lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

New day to save the day


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Tornado tag match


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

thank god the crowd woke up to XD


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *And people say Orton isn't over :mj4*


Orton is and he isn't. He is in that he's been a top guy and protected for a decade, so people react to him like a star even though he's as stale as anyone on the roster.

He isn't because he doesn't move business like a top guy. Hasn't for years.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

christ, 8 mins in and already searching for something else to watch..let's see:

South Park reruns
Simpsons reruns
Blood and Glory: The Civil War in color
World War II in color
Wabbit


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day :dance


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

hahahahahaahfuck


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

NEW DAY better not lose to Orton and Ambrose!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

By this time next week Big E is just going to come out humping the floor.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Deans reaction to New Day wins. 
Gif worthy. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

New Day is more over than Dean Ambrose LOL


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy fuck, what was the fucking point of that promo?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jeesh that was going down quick but.............its a NEW DAY!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol @ Big E shaking his ass.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

oooo, now here's an option. Godfather Part 2(best sequel ever made) on Sundance channel. At 8PM Central though.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Shadowcran said:


> christ, 8 mins in and already searching for something else to watch..let's see:
> 
> South Park reruns
> Simpsons reruns
> ...


Can never go wrong with some WW2 programming!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

kindof a crappy crowd for Chicago standards


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

They are so geeks, I love it :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Give the US title to Woods


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> YAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


*YAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I missed last week, what did New Day do to Cena? :lmao


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lmao we can see u


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Big E's deliberately shit jokes are so fucking awesome.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day CAN see John Cena :Oooh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GET ON OUR LEVEL HOE.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Get em BIG E :maury


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I could watch New Day ALL Day


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

New Day really just quoted Trillville:lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Just turn Dean heel already...it's what's best for business. :trips


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The New Day are the best thing in wwe right now. No doubt


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*TRILLVILLE MENTION IN 2015 :LOL*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day bagging on Orton's past groups :ha


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Orton is a groupie! lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

New Day continues to be the only entertaining thing on Raw.

Unfortunately, they're booked like midcard geeks.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Why why why why, must RAW start with fucking promos galore? Start with a fucking match FFS


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

New Day is on fucking fire taking shots at The Shield down to Evolution!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tiago said:


> Why why why why, must RAW start with fucking promos galore? Start with a fucking match FFS


Nothing wrong with a new day promo. NEVER.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day making fun of the hometown sports crowds. That means they're horrible heels from what I've heard..


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This is really fucking bad television.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Kane aka Teddy Long


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

kane and new day lmfao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL "Unless you trying to put that work in and feel the power of positivity"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a fire safety poster :maury


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*These fucking guys* :booklel


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Kane's inspirational posters are fucking epic. :sodone


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

T-Long special coming up here.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ratings just dropped


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Out with the old, in with the new day should be on a t shirt. I'd buy it.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Looked like Orton and Ambrose couldn't help but laugh at the New Day zingers 

I love these guys.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Show off...we turned it off!! 
A retired community (Dudleyville)


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

This opening is gold :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, gold. They couldn't help themselves laugh eh? lol.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Kane's successful black man gimmick


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Bwahahha, Orton couldn't keep a straight face there.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

New Day? More like New Jobbers...


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> New Day continues to be the only entertaining thing on Raw.
> 
> Unfortunately, they're booked like midcard geeks.


Dude they closed raw and won a 4v3 vs ziggler cena and the Dudley


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A match started? Commercial in 3...2...1...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Tiago said:


> Can never go wrong with some WW2 programming!


Heh, I grew up reading every book I could find on the subject, but it's been too oversaturated on the History channels to the point I just can't anymore.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Obligatory tag match


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

New day roasted orton looool


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Omg! How unpredictable is raw! I never ever saw a tag match coming, what a swerve.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They still found a way to get a way to get a 15 minute promo in.

They are hopeless at this point.

Aaaaand another tag match.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Another fucking tag team match 

:deanfpalm


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is not exciting in the ring. The guy has no intensity or realism to his moves whatsoever.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

christien62 said:


> Dude they closed raw and won a 4v3 vs ziggler cena and the Dudley


They lost. They always lose. They only escape losing when they cheat and even then, _they don't win_.

That's not a main event act. They don't even behave like a main event act. You're not supposed to take them seriously as a threat.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

They couldn't trust Cena to be on the cover of wwe 2k16. Stone Cold? wtf


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Xavier botched the trumpet


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Tag match?


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> I know...but the characters are engaged too.


Not yet. Remember, Ru-Ru don't give Hot Summer gold on her finger, until he gets gold around his waist.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Shadowcran said:


> Heh, I grew up reading every book I could find on the subject, but it's been too oversaturated on the History channels to the point I just can't anymore.


Agree with you on that. The History really is going overboard but it´s still my favorite historical subject


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> They still found a way to get a way to get a 15 minute promo in.
> 
> They are hopeless at this point.


They even had one if their wrestlers go out and say how awful the 20 minute promos were before starting a 20 minute promo :lol

At least this one was entertaining


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

First of three commercial breaks in this match.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> A match started? Commercial in 3...2...1...


Watch it guys, we've a psychic among us!...seriously!

Haven't they milked this paranormal activity bit dry by now?

"We aren't looking for just any college students, we're looking for those who were too ignorant to actually make it to a real university. Devry University"

All pop tarts taste exactly the same as others and their cheaper off brands. Jelly flavored sawdust

Overpriced beef jerky...wonderful. Was that "Zeus?"

Evil corporation show.. Mr. Robot...I could care less


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

An ISIS terrorist version of Sheamus would be more over than Dean Ambrose.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Deebo in a suit in a commercial for beef jerky. Now I've seen everything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> They even had one if their wrestlers go out and say how awful the 20 minute promos were before starting a 20 minute promo :lol
> 
> At least this one was entertaining


They love to insult the fans' intelligence.

"No promo."

"Hey guys, have a promo anyways.."

:vince5


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The story that's developed during the commercial break is that there is no story...have a nice day!!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> An ISIS terrorist version of Sheamus would be more over than Dean Ambrose.


I'm pretty sure an ISIS terrorist version of anyone would be very over, regardless of Ambrose, who is as well.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

orton thinking back to when he went backstage after his match at TLC 2009 and told vince that kofi doesn't have it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, 'this is a dropkick' lol.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well another 20 minute promo where the crowd and wrestlers alike are bored shitless and then onto another shitty tag team match; No wonder the ratings have been going down, it's literally the same shitty format on every show, nothing fresh or new.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Deebo in a suit in a commercial for beef jerky. Now I've seen everything.


Ruined childhood.:mj2


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Solf said:


> I'm pretty sure an ISIS terrorist version of anyone would be very over, regardless of Ambrose, who is as well.


Dean Ambrose is not "very over" at all.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Deebo in a suit in a commercial for beef jerky. Now I've seen everything.


Deebo? It's Zeus!...And Deebo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just call me corpse


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I could really get behind a heel Orton/Ambrose tag-team. Book them like ruthless maniacs, and it would be awesome. Alas, PG.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The two serial rapists in the WWE stomping on a black man. Seems about right.

Another commerical?


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

1 in 1 out dkm xaiver


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

This match is terrible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#BOOTY


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

2 sets of adverts in one match? Really? That's just ridiculous.

How is anyone meant to get invested in a match or the story when it's interrupted by the feckin go compare guy!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Mets game on soon and MNF, Good thing I already got my New Day dose before the good stuff started


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Daemon_Rising said:


> First of three commercial breaks in this match.


Second of three commercial breaks in this match.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chicago crowds have really declined in the last year or so. I could mistake this crowd for a Birmingham, Alabama crowd.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy fucking commercials !!!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dean Ambience vs Blandy Boreton... can't decide on who's more soporific.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Dean Ambrose is not "very over" at all.











Go back to when he "won" the title, and tell me he's not over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

another ad LOL

i went to get a drink and come back and there is another ad WTF

Raw is ads


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> 2 sets of adverts in one match? Really? That's just ridiculous.
> 
> How is anyone meant to get invested in a match or the story when it's interrupted by the feckin go compare guy!


It's that stupid talking Pizza advert that annoys me. Every single ad break that one comes up :cuss:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Abisial said:


> Go back to when he "won" the title, and tell me he's not over.


"Is" refers to the present, and even back then he wasn't "very over."


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Raw features what, about 40 minutes of 'wrestling' a show? And we have to suffer so many breaks during matches. Segment, match, break, segment, match, break. Why can't we have a structure like that?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What a fantastic match! USA Channel logo, background and stock music. Just the 2nd time inside 25 minutes


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ANother commercial break:

Donny! What the fuck is this shit and who in their right mind would watch it?

Bacon...anyone notice every fast food has lost their bacon minds...not that I'm complaining

Jolly Rancher, because paying more for our crap rather than hundreds for other candy makes no sense!

Doritos Bold, why not gag on a corn snack that you used to love?

Jurassic World, let's reboot another franchise as we've no original ideas at all

Black angus beef and bacon...someone for th elove of god go on a food run and bring me back one

Because A cancelled 1960's show is still relevant today. Star Trek for ATT

San Andreas-another disaster movie proving Global warming/cooling is a crock of shit


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

DENSPARK said:


> It's that stupid talking Pizza advert that annoys me. Every single ad break that one comes up :cuss:


I've switched to a USA Network stream, the American ads make a nice change.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break before the 30 minute mark of the show. Unreal.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

NEW FUCKING DAY.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

2015 has been such a WOAT year for WWE :floyd1


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big E probably been swimming in pussy since he's been shaking his hips/ass a couple months ago. :mj4


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Tardbasher12 said:


> "Is" refers to the present, and even back then he wasn't "very over."



So basically it's "I don't like this guy so he's not over" with you, alright got it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're killing alot of time with this "match."

Another filler Raw.

:cena5


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Heh, I grew up reading every book I could find on the subject, but it's been too oversaturated on the History channels to the point I just can't anymore.


Back in high school, I was obsessed with WW2. In the decade plus since, my intellectual interst has shifted to the conversial topic of whether the bloodshed could have been avoided altoghether (controversial in the US to be sure)


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

It wasnt that long ago that I used to not be able to keep up with this thread while it was live. Now im literally having to hit my refresh a few times just to sit on one page.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Big E is so vertically challenged that he can only apply a half-assed abdominal stretch on Randall. :lol

At least he makes up for it with dem fiery, sermon-like mic skills and dat dere twerkin' MAGGLE.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Abisial said:


> So basically it's "I don't like this guy so he's not over" with you, alright got it.


Dean Ambrose isn't "very over" and it isn't because I dislike him at all. The crowds are indifferent to him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean went flying and we didn't get a "Flying LUNATIC, MAGGLE" line from JBL???

What the fuck is going on around here?!?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nine99 said:


> It wasnt that long ago that I used to not be able to keep up with this thread while it was live. Now im literally having to hit my refresh a few times just to sit on one page.


Raw has even killed the thread.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose, that lunatic, dove through the ropes. Lunatic :cole


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Vintage- a friendly word meaning "Same old shit".


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> They're killing alot of time with this "match."
> 
> Another filler Raw.
> 
> :cena5


No doubt it is all filler til Cena shows up


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

In before the Wyatts


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I feel old because Orton has finally started to look old...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

new day wins!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day Wins :dance


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kofi's revenge :dance


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Anti-climactic finish, but that advances the story.

They did one thing right in this match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I liked it better when Orton just "coiled" right away instead of playing up to the crowd first.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Solid finish.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Revenge for 2009! Who's stupid now Orton? roud


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Corporate Kane is still a thing?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So they are teasing an Ambrose heel turn orrrrrrrr.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

lol , given to how good lord Michael Cole is on commentary , I muted the stream , and the match felt so awkward and fake .


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Shadowcran said:
> 
> 
> > Heh, I grew up reading every book I could find on the subject, but it's been too oversaturated on the History channels to the point I just can't anymore.
> ...


Avoided all together? Youre insane if you consider that


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Dear Cole, it's not "vintage" if they've been doing it since it wasn't.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

REIGNS AND STROWMAN?

WHAT A MATCH!

5 STARS!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That was probably the best case scenario for New Day.

I can't believe i'm saying this... it was a good finish!


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Reigns vs. Strowman


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Vintage- a friendly word meaning "Same old shit".


WWE should just rename every wrestler's signature move vintage 'insert wrestler's name'.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

So New Day went over Reigns, Dudleys, Cena, Orton and Ambrose so far. Brock better take cover.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Throwing in match previews? Filler Raw is filler.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock/Taker in 2 weeks.

Neither one on the show tonight. :lmao

But we get this BITCHIN' 'Preview video' to 'hype' us up for the match!

:mark:

:ha


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Good lord above, that woman in the hydro 5 commercial :banderas


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Don't tell me that's the last we'll see of New Day tonight.

Surely got to have some involvement in the lumberjack match. It's the only way it'll be at all interesting.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I like Reigns and all.

But I have no interest in a Stroman/Reigns match right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They seriously need to update the graphics on Taker's look. He doesn't have long hair like that anymore.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So do they really mean this is the LAST Lesnar/Taker match or is it like "once in a lifetime"?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Corporate Kane is still a thing?


At least it's only for two more weeks, and then hopefully all Kanes disappear from my tv. Corporate, Demon, Concessions. All of them.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> > It wasnt that long ago that I used to not be able to keep up with this thread while it was live. Now im literally having to hit my refresh a few times just to sit on one page.
> ...


Honestly it has. It's been tough timing trying to get my lady into wrestling when this is what I have to work with. 

She literally told me last week that NXT was better. She just started watching NXT a few weeks ago with me and she already knows this. 

She was watching Raw at her place with her little nephew, 9 years old. Within 20 minutes of Raw the little child asked her how long the show was, she responded with 3 hours and he got sad. She was trying to get him involved in it too and he couldn't do it.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Too boring. Kane in main event. Turning off.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Roman Empire said:


> Dear Cole, it's not "vintage" if they've been doing it since it wasn't.


At this point they could call it "Antique" Orton. "Prehistoric Orton". Predinosaur Orton.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Authority have a habit of "running late" most Raws
Absolute garbage writing


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

i thought this Raw might be better then the last couple since it was in Chicago. They would have actually put some thought and effort into the show. Guess not.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> So New Day went over Reigns, Dudleys, Cena, Orton and Ambrose so far. Brock better take cover.


They're getting pushed down our throats IMO


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Did I read that correctly? Reigns vs. Strowman on free television? Are the bookers snortin crack?*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We come back to Raw with a video package!!!!!! :no:


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm very confused, I'm watching it on USA as opposed to Sky Sports. Why is there a message saying that it's a commercial break with music playing, instead of actual ads? Are they having technical problems or something, as that doesn't make sense?


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sure they did the exact same match as when New Day faced Randy and Roman a few months ago but it was Roman's accidental Spear that cost them the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Did I read that correctly? Reigns vs. Strowman on free television? Are the bookers snortin crack?*


Yep. So much for making it a PPV match. fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Popeyes..we used to have good chicken, then we diversified...now it's a trial to keep anything we serve down


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Did I read that correctly? Reigns vs. Strowman on free television? Are the bookers snortin crack?*


That match could never draw. Besides, John Cena will beat Braun Strowman when he returns from his break.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Nine99 said:


> It wasnt that long ago that I used to not be able to keep up with this thread while it was live. Now im literally having to hit my refresh a few times just to sit on one page.


Accurate...something is wrong here. The popularity of the product has decreased, but the quality of the RAW threads here has decreased even more. I've been signed up here for 5 years plus, and recently got my first warning for telling an obvious troll to stfu...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> So do they really mean this is the LAST Lesnar/Taker match or is it like "once in a lifetime"?


It will be the last match. Thank our lucky stripes its not happening again at WM.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I hate the Raw theme

Not as much as the Nickleback theme but still quite a lot


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Reigns vs Strowman in "Least Ready" match!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

British commercials are so bad :mj2


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

DENSPARK said:


> They're getting pushed down our throats IMO



My throat is wide open for New Day


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Did I read that correctly? Reigns vs. Strowman on free television? Are the bookers snortin crack?*


Well if the feud's actually going to be over after Hell In A Cell, it kind of has to happen before then since the goal is to end Bray.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

And I'm off to bed. Will watch the rest online tomorrow.

Far too many commercials, matches drag on, keep showing stuff I've already seen. 

Boring.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Wwe has the shittiest taste in music


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

THe HIAC theme song is eh at best.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

No damn well Brock ain't tweet that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Brock Lesnar doesn't even know what twitter is...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I guess they are ignoring all of their 2002-2003 matches


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

13 year rivalry? To quote the Miz....Really? Really?


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Did I read that correctly? Reigns vs. Strowman on free television? Are the bookers snortin crack?*


A little crack might do creative some good.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wouldn't chapter 1 be Taker vs Lesnar Hell in a Cell No Mercy 2002?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Can they stop using pictures from, like, 2007 to promote Undertaker?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. I'm seriously getting annoyed. YES WE KNOW BROCK DESTROYED TAKER AT MANIA 30. HOW ABOUT YOU SHOW BROCK BEATING TAKER CLEAN IN THEIR 2002 HELL IN A CELL MATCH YOU IDIOTS.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Isn't this really just filler this thing? I mean, how about getting on with developing stories that need developing. Don't worry WWE, we all know the story of this, so how about a match?

How about they get Breeze to answer the US open challenge ... if it's on tonight.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

PurityOfEvil said:


> And I'm off to bed. Will watch the rest online tomorrow.
> 
> Far too many commercials, matches drag on, keep showing stuff I've already seen.
> 
> Boring.


I don't blame you. I might not be far behind you with the way this show is going :lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> I guess they are ignoring all of their 2002-2003 matches


They have to, no way they'll beat their HiaC match from 2002


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brock got screwed like a bitch at Summerslam, haha.


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Why is the US network just showing a message about it being a commercial break rather than showing actual adverts tonight? I'm confused, as I usually watch on British TV. Surely the whole point of so many ad breaks is for USA to make money by showing ads?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice match between ambrose/orton and new day., And Zues the human wrecking machine
is pimpin beef jerky now....AWESOME!!!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Did I read that correctly? Reigns vs. Strowman on free television? Are the bookers snortin crack?*


Yes, yes they are. The whole company is on fire, they dont care


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey they didn't go black and white for the blood.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

The wwe is acting like the first time Taker and Lesnar wrestled was Wrestlemania 30. Nothing else before that exists


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> Wwe has the shittiest taste in music


its all the can afford now. 4th rate band songs


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Soul Cat said:


> Can they stop using pictures from, like, 2007 to promote Undertaker?


Lacking material


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

19 minutes til Godfather 2 on Sundance...sigh...maybe I'll watch some test patterns rather than this.

In this episode of test patterns, the red color has trouble maintaining it's pattern. Tune it to see if this causes blue to sparkle...


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't see either person losing to be honest.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Put your bets down on how many times they show this recap before hiac?

My bet is 5


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Welp, time to prepare dinner


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tag team diva's match.

Slut express versus...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Time to go back to NFL.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh well, at least Nikki is nice to look at


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well if the feud's actually going to be over after Hell In A Cell, it kind of has to happen before then since the goal is to end Bray.


*
That makes logical sense. I just think Reigns and Cena vs. Strowman should be PPV only, since those are the only people (besides Lesnar) who are believable enough to beat him at the moment.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Heel To Face said:


> The wwe is acting like the first time Taker and Lesnar wrestled was Wrestlemania 30. Nothing else before that exists


We all know Vince hated ABA Taker


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

brie brie all natural my favourite screw fake nikki but time for a pee break lol this match


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen Nikki better effing go over Naomi.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nikki vs Imoan? Did you all hear that? The sound of a whole lot of changed channels


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> I hate the Raw theme
> 
> Not as much as the Nickleback theme but still quite a lot


They should use Hatebreed.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh yeah, fucking cool, we couldn't have Sasha? we can't have nice things 

I wonder if it's because she shows them up.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

What started as an opening segment with potential became

A tag match with 2 breaks in in it, a video adveritsing Lesnar/taker, more adverts and a divas match...as in the shits divas matches like it used to be.

Well that really didn't start as I'd hoped.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

The WWE do a better job at hyping up matches when neither participant is actually at Raw :ha


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Nikki vs Naomi?

Who is the fucking face here?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> REIGNS AND STROWMAN?
> 
> WHAT A MATCH!
> 
> 5 STARS!


10/10 for me.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Ugh. I'm seriously getting annoyed. YES WE KNOW BROCK DESTROYED TAKER AT MANIA 30. HOW ABOUT YOU SHOW BROCK BEATING TAKER CLEAN IN THEIR 2002 HELL IN A CELL MATCH YOU IDIOTS.


They want to do a partial history lesson to act like this is an epic trilogy. If Taker was another gimmick like Husky Harris/Bray Wyatt, fine. But since they consider it all the same Taker, it is ridiculous.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Obviously Naomi's going to get owned here. Hopefully this starts off the Bad breakup storyline that we all desperately want


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This episode (and last week) is sure fire evidence that this company needs an off season from October to January. In terms of creativity, imagination, and misuse of basic logic and common sense, this is legit the worst year I've seen since 1995.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Heel To Face said:


> The wwe is acting like the first time Taker and Lesnar wrestled was Wrestlemania 30. Nothing else before that exists


Before that, the earth cooled and dinosaurs roamed the earth and giant sloths!!

Domino's-Calling us pizza is the worst insult you can make to Italians

Krave cereal-About as healthy as having chocolate transfused into your bloodstream


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm surprised they don't blame the low ratings on commercials.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Nikki vs Imoan? Did you all hear that? The sound of a whole lot of changed channels


I blame SETH ROLLINZ!

Can't be that the whole fucking show sucks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yes, put Naomi in a situation to get hijacked by "WE WANT SASHA!" chants :mj4*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> What started as an opening segment with potential became
> 
> A tag match with 2 breaks in in it, a video adveritsing Lesnar/taker, more adverts and a divas match...as in the shits divas matches like it used to be.
> 
> Well that really didn't start as I'd hoped.


and they probably won't take an ad break during a crappy bella match lol they will force us to watch the whole thing


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Is Sky fucking with me or did we really just go from commercial to video package to commercial?

WHATS GOING ON


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Seeing that James Bond advert with Batista in it made me realize how much I miss Big Dave :mj2

I imagine only those on sky-sports will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RAW is Really Ain't Wrestling


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Honey Bucket said:


> This episode (and last week) is sure fire evidence that this company needs an off season from October to January. In terms of creativity, imagination, and misuse of basic logic and common sense, this is legit the worst year I've seen since 1995.


As opposed to their current off season of April to April?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> Is Sky fucking with me or did we really just go from commercial to video package to commercial?
> 
> WHATS GOING ON


That's Raw, bro. Happened here, too.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Team Bad= Destiny's Child 

Sasha= Beyonce
Naomi= Kelly
Tamina= Michelle


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> That makes logical sense. I just think Reigns and Cena vs. Strowman should be PPV only, since those are the only people (besides Lesnar) who are believable enough to beat him at the moment.*


Well if they had planned this out further then maybe Strowman vs. Reigns could have happened at NOC and then Bray would be alone against Reigns like most feuds like this go.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Not even an hour in I've lost nearly all interest. Kane v Rollins apparently main event but will surely be cancelled if they're facing each other at HIAC. Although I'm living in the faint hope the match happens tonight and they scrap the HIAC match and have Rollins fight someone worthwhile.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> Is Sky fucking with me or did we really just go from commercial to video package to commercial?
> 
> WHATS GOING ON


Don't forget the 20 seconds of the Bellas and Fox walking to the ring. That deserves another ad break


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh fuck off. 

The ironwoman match sucked, get over it.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The things I would do to Sasha :rock


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Two women I don't care about.

SASHA!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yah!! Sasha!!!


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

So they come back from commercial to a video package? Makes fucking sense!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Screw this...I'll go make a pizza and get ready for GF 2. It's a piss break match anyways.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

They're actually advertising Sasha in a match that she's not part of. 
WWE really doesn't give shit :laugh:


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Beyonce is not even in the match and is taking all the spotlight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This Sasha clip is going to be the most entertaining part of this segment :frankielol*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hell yeah! BMTH!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So they're just gonna remind of us an important womens match before they show us Nikki Bella vs Naomi???


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Divas coming to the ring and we are told "this is a divas match"
:shockedpunk


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Funny how that recap could potentially be the best thing of RAW tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> They want to do a partial history lesson to act like this is an epic trilogy. If Taker was another gimmick like Husky Harris/Bray Wyatt, fine. But since they consider it all the same Taker, it is ridiculous.


The only thing I can think of is that Vince hates Biker Taker. It's been documented by the writers. So maybe that Taker never existed in WWE history according to Vince.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*CALLED IT :lel*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Tag team diva's match.
> 
> Slut express versus...


Before I go:

It's Team Boreya vs Team Bitchy and Douchey...and I bet they show team Painted Clown Bitches watching on monitor in the back..


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Already chanting for Sasha. 

Let's show a clip from that awesome Sasha/Bayley match, but NOT have Sasha wrestle on the show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sasha is so over yet they barely ever let her wrestle on raw and we get stuck watching these no talent divas like Nikki or Naomi i


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Sasha getting a bigger pop for a match from a week ago than anyone on Raw.

#likeaboss


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Do they honestly rewatch and review this show on a Tuesday and think "yeah that went well, we can't understand why ratings are down". Seriously wouldn't be that hard to at least make semi-decent shows and not horrific shows.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Strange video, look how good Sasha is. Oh wait she's not actually in this match...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki vs Naomi

:ti


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sasha Banks is my destiny


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Raw is fucking boring


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Funny how that recap could potentially be the best thing of RAW tonight.


I've seen commercials tonight that have been better than Raw so far. It's not tough to beat.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sasha Banks is more over than Dean Ambrose.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Big fat grin on my face for the "we want Sasha" chants.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh that crowd needs to shut the fuck up.

You can't have Sasha in every Divas match on all shows.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Says everything about the Divas' Revolution that the woman who got over the most from it has been involved the least.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sasha, with her vast wrestling ability, gets a call up to watch Nikki vs Naomi from ringside
I'm sure she's thinking right now that a kick in the teeth would be great


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Give the fans what they fuckin want WWE. WE WANT SASHA!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

This match makes me want to ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope they don't turn Sasha face soon...

Now JBL (a heel commentator) is knocking her chants.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Braylyt said:


> Oh that crowd needs to shut the fuck up.
> 
> You can't have Sasha in every Divas match on all shows.


Yes you can, there are male wresters that wrestle ever week, why not Sasha?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuck that match keep the camera on Sasha or Alicia :rock


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So is the countdown officially on til Team B.A.D. turns on Sasha?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

COME AWN NIKKI.

I hate Brie so much sometimes.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

But seriously, who is the fucking face in this match?


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Brie WTF?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Brie just jumped the shark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brie is so bad

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Brie's voice. :ugh2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Brie on the mic :hutz


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Oh brie shut up


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm glad at least JBL is making an effort to stir up shit between Team BAD. Cole and Byron are unbearable with their oblivious act. WAIT, NOW EVEN BRIE IS DOING IT!!! YES!!! STORYLINE CONTINUATION :russo :russo :russo*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

myyynd gaymes


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

We want Sasha

YES WE DO :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Brie saying We want Sasha.

That actually made me want Sasha less.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Brie shut the fuck up.

Thank you Sasha!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

What a match.

Just breathtaking.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol at least Brie knows that nobody wants to see her, Nikki, or Imoan :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's sad that in all of Nikki's years of pro wrestling that the only move she can make look real is a fuckin forearm! :ti


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Why the fuck would they let her touch a mic. God damn she's horrendous. 

And people give Becky shit for mic work...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This match is not that bad and Brie took a Mankind bump lol.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Bella's should never go near a mic


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

This is Queen Nikki's Palace. Bow down or get brought down.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The reason why the Bellas have been on top is because of John Cena and Daniel Bryan being their BFS


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Cole, no-one calls, has called or will ever call Naomi the best athlete in the Womens division.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No member of the Bellas should ever beat a member of team BAD, as bad as Naomi and Tamina are.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Brie taking them bumps :agree:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least the segment made sense. Not a good match, but I'll take what I can get at this point.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Kane fighting the championship tonight :cole


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Poor sasha is going to get unnecessary heat cuz she's over because that's how petty the bellas are.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

sigh, the Bellas ruin everything


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheAverageMuta said:


> But seriously, who is the fucking face in this match?


the crowd


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm 

Well this will be another night where I turn off RAW before the main event.


----------



## luther reigns (Oct 22, 2006)

does someone know SUPERSTARS match?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

wouldn't be surprised if they beat their record low RAW ratings from 1996 tonight.....


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

That was a good match.

Funny this is, they could've had exactly the same match as Sasha/Bayley had and the crowd still wouldve shat on it just because they're not Sasha or Bayley.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol is that r truth sighting and I hope xaiver comes out and fights and possibly new day in 3 nights omg


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Please be interesting, please be interesting, please be interesting. 

The roof would fly if Breeze came out.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh goodie, let's have Rollins/Kane two weeks before their actual match on HIAC, in a match known for fuckery. 

They can't possibly be trying...


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Who let Brie near the mic?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman is still awful at interviews. Even these taped ones that he got like 50 takes. LOL


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't believe I'm excited for the open challenge.

That's a mixture of credit to Cena for making it feel important, and a reflection on how disappointing this Raw has been thus far.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Bellas working with Sasha is like Tekmo Team 2000 working with Bret Hart


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

magictrevor said:


> Bella's should never go near a mic


Your sig = How I'm feeling right now watching Raw


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Not even cancer can get Reigns over.

:ha


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh no Roman in a breast cancer commercial. Let the meltdowns commence


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Somoa Joe to take the open challenge!?


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!! Another fucking commercial :frustrate


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

PPV match coming up for two guys? Have them wrestle on Raw beforehand.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cena should lose the belt tonight. Don't care who to, just lose it.

Have the rematch at hitc, lose that too.

Give us something to get excited about.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Kelly had a good match there but when you're next to Beyonce everything you do gets undermined.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Susan G Roman


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

TheMightyQuinn said:


> Poor sasha is going to get unnecessary heat cuz she's over because that's how petty the bellas are.


I wouldn't worry about that, it wouldn't fly.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yes you can, there are male wresters that wrestle ever week, why not Sasha?


Dont worry, you just misread my post. Happens to the best.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> fpalm
> 
> Well this will be another night where I turn off RAW before the main event.


in unison


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Roman cena coming along nicely


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I hope they swerve us and keep Sasha heel as I really don't trust them to keep her character as it is if she turned face. She and Tamina should turn on Naomi and Tamina can stay as her (silent) bodyguard. I suppose the problem with this is she's going to get cheered regardless, but I'd hate for the same to happen to her as what happened to Paige and become an extremely bland face.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Somoa Joe to take the open challenge!?













Also obligatory, FAK THE SUSAN G KOMEN FOUNDATION


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Fuck susan g komen and the clique they claim


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Ok, just one thing confuses me.

Why oh WHY do they keep thinking it's a good idea to have matches that have already been booked for a PPV happen beforehand on free TV? Just why?

It's not a good fucking idea!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeez I wonder who's taking the open challenge. There's a spaghetti smell in the air...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The solution to declining ratings:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

DENSPARK said:


> Brie on the mic :hutz


Well, I think she sounds nice...like sex


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Aired a Sasha v Bayley promo during a match loool


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Soul Cat said:


> PPV match coming up for two guys? Have them wrestle on Raw beforehand.


 Pfft Corporate Kane is not the DEMON KANE...... :serious:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Susan G Roman


:rep this man


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Feel terrible for some of the girls, they all try their best. If anyone should get we want Sasha chants it should be Ryback. This was a good match from two ladies who do their styles well, but never mesh with each other. 

Kayfabe, Team Bella is the strongest team in terms of wins, cohesion, and winning tactics. Still weird Bellas are the only true heels in Divas division, but get the most face pops outside of Paige (who is a tweener now).

GREAT first hour with all the top stars on, and good action. Nice start, already know this will be better than last week (which had a weak start but a strong ending). Next week will be huge, THREE above average Raws in a row. Things are looking up. I definitely going to RAW in BK dec. 28th (haven't been to live event in 13 years)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Braylyt said:


> Dont worry, you just misread my post. Happens to the best.


I know what you said but if you are going to have a diva match with team badd, and show a promo of how Sasha did, then you need to have Sasha in that match.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm probably just going to boycott this awful product until either Bryan returns or the Royal Rumble, whatever comes first. This is absolutely brutal television.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> Oh goodie, let's have Rollins/Kane two weeks before their actual match on HIAC, in a match known for fuckery.
> 
> They can't possibly be trying...


They are clueless. But some type of fuckery will happen tonight and we probably won't even get the match, not that I'm complaining..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Braylyt said:


> That was a good match.
> 
> Funny this is, they could've had exactly the same match as Sasha/Bayley had and the crowd still wouldve shat on it just because they're not Sasha or Bayley.


Well the history and the story between the two is a reason people loved the match. So yeah maybe a random 30 min. Ironman match between Naomi and Nikki would get shat on. Maybe because of that, maybe because it would be bad.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

I think it was Vince Russo who said that no matter how bad the IWC hates on Raw, they'll always keep watching.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> The solution to declining ratings:


Exactly. Just look at Truth and Barrett in the background acting all relevant


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What a surprise another crappy raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That girl had blue clown hair

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Blue hair needs to have a seat. ALL THE SEATS.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> I know what you said but if you are going to have a diva match with team badd, and show a promo of how Sasha did, then you need to have Sasha in that match.


Except with Nikki getting a title shot at HiaC, Sasha would've had to eat a rack attack. Better off Naomi in this case.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They advertised tickets to RAW in the Twin Cities in December. Should I bite? Should I even consider?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Paige should never speak :jay


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

The things I would do to Paige...


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Btw, that was another godawful ending to yet another pointless match. I can't stand the Bellas or Naomi but even I feel bad because neither women gains anything there from that match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know how anyone is attracted to Paige. I'd get that bitch deported.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

FUCK ENOUGH WITH PAYDAY ALREADY


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

She took his candy...that's mean, lol.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Da fuck was that?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Damn son, got your payday taken.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WWE snuck in a payday ad during a promo

this company lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I want to be violently ill.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow a plug for Payday? Those things are gross.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stealing Byrons candy bar aige


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Cena is so fucking lame


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm confused, is it John Cena or Nikki that sucks?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

ugh that payday shit gave me douche chills


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Asking Joe Public for their opinion
"Dean Ambrose"
stupid


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

john cena dfkm jbl likes what a recession


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This guy :maury


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:cena3 APPLEDOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

I love how Cena gets a HUGE pop before they start telling him he sucks :lel. "YESSSSSS CENA'S HERE, LETS HARASS HIM!!!!!"*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Thanks fatty for making us all look bad.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cue the John Cena Sucks sign-along

Like Jordon? Who, what now?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Pretty sure Spaghetti Boy is taking the challenge. Let's hope he turns heel tonight...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The United States World Heavyweight Championship open challenge.:mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I always picture Paige sitting on the toilet with horrible bowel issues. It isn't particularly arousing...


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Champ is HERE!


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Masked Kane to chokeslam and clean house on the lumberjacks tonight. Calling it


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Somoa Joe to take the open challenge!?


No way, it's gonna be Punk bro. He's finally coming back unk3


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ThatOneDude said:


> Wow a plug for Payday? Those things are gross.


*anything* for :vince$


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Today could be the day....

Never mind LOLCENAWINS :cena


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Except with Nikki getting a title shot at HiaC, Sasha would've had to eat a rack attack. Better off Naomi in this case.


She could have faced Brie


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I'm confused, is it John Cena or Nikki that sucks?


Nikki sucks cena while cena sucks Vince


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Why did none of the public vote for Cody...I mean...Stardust?


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Damn that's some horrific product placement.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How awesome would it be if Punk came out! :lol


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

After the US Open Challenge i'm done for tonight.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> The things I would do to Paige...


The things I'd let Paige do to me. :homer


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What is that payday thing? Is it chocolate?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Loved that green neckbeard singing to Cena lol


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

remember when the wwe was good and they would something cool happen right now like have the Rock come out and accept the US title open and beat Cena for the belt.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> I know what you said but if you are going to have a diva match with team badd, and show a promo of how Sasha did, then you need to have Sasha in that match.


Since the 'Divas Revolution' there have been 2-3 Divas matches every Raw. Now where would you rather have Sasha compete, curtain-jerking or later on in the title picture (especially now that there's a face champ)?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

:jbl The boobs are getting louder


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Can WWE please just troll with some cult of personality?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah John that's right kiss our ass.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

magictrevor said:


> What is that payday thing? Is it chocolate?


Are you serious?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Today could be the day....
> 
> Never mind LOLCENAWINS :cena


The movie: We've seen it before.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

That asian chick Cena fan...LMAO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

magictrevor said:


> What is that payday thing? Is it chocolate?


Peanuts and nugat.

Its pretty much a baby ruth without the chocolate


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Cena with dat suck up!!!


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

magictrevor said:


> What is that payday thing? Is it chocolate?


Don't you listen to LORD MICHAEL COLE? He told us how PAYDAY does not need chocolate. 

Seriously wtf am I watching. MEHHHHH.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

typical suck up line


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Typical Cena filler speech time.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wade Barrett will answer the open challenge.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Typical Cena sucking up to the home crowd.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking suck up.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

No the cheers aren't getting louder, Cole. Cena stop brown nosing and get to the challenge


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Not mentioning his first match was against Kurt Angle :mj2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cena dancing with the fat ass telling him he sucks. :lol

But that smirk Cena gave said: you'll never get pussy like Nikki.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Dog Ziggler to cheat to win the title and to take out Cena afterwards


----------



## Genesis. (Sep 10, 2015)

Why does john cena always have to fucking suck dick to every city he goes to? Last week, "This is the place to be"... blah blah


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So is Dean jobbing to Strowman or whatever his name is at the PPV so :reigns can beat him later?


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

DENSPARK said:


> I'm probably just going to boycott this awful product until either Bryan returns or the Royal Rumble, whatever comes first. This is absolutely brutal television.


I'm actually starting to really feel bad for the talent. They absolutely KNOW the booking is killing them all and has been for a while. They know the fans are sick of it.

Does anyone have any momentum at this point other than New Day? I really don't think so.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh look , Cena telling everyone he's the only champion that matters


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Flat out lies from Corporate Boy :cena3 Is Madison Sq Garden not the most famous arena?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I can't hear you Cena. The volume is turned down. Here let me put it on mute.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

They can't just do something unpredictable and have Reigns come out?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I knew it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena's been giving that promo legit for 7-8 years..


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Dolph Ziggler needs to go away.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuck Dolph I'm sorry I'm sick of him


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well that's underwhelming


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Dog Ziggler to cheat to win the title and to take out Cena afterwards


Like I said


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh, brother.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Nikki to get involved and cost Cena the title.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

:ugh2 :ugh2 :ugh2

uttahere


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

well time to go pee


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Ziggler. _Great._


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

At least this should be a good match. 

Cue the TONS of nearfalls though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It should have been CM Sandow


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuckin Ziggler? I guess they're doing the Total Diva's storyline now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL so much for the US Challenge continuing to be "awesome."

ut


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That Stoopid Dog Ziggler again :rusev

:lmao the whole story on Lana/Ziggler and how bad we fucked up later in the show :cole


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Everyone voting Paige aige


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

magictrevor said:


> What is that payday thing? Is it chocolate?


Yeah it's a candybar. It's like caramel with actual peanuts. Good stuff.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Job Ziggler.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Might just sack this off early tonight, really couldn't care less about ziggler challenging.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eh.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Here I was hoping for Rusev, you know someone we can cheer for. Not this jabroni


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Cena is going to beat Flairs record for the world tiles and for the US titles held. FFS


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Sooo....both guys get booed lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You know what, when Cena takes personal time off I want him to keep the title instead of dropping it to someone. These other geeks are not worthy.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Everyone voting Paige aige


She basically just won the hipster award.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Ziggler, ffs. And they are still talking about Lana/Ziggler and they will talk about Rusev/Lana (i think) so...if Ziggler wants Nikki on Total Divas and he is on a match with Cena for the US Title..:WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS MESS, WHAT A CLUSTERFUCK LOL


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

So Cena will beat Ziggler while being Jetlagged. Gotta love Cena over coming all the odds as he usually does


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So Dolph is gonna turn heel and put Cena on the shelf at Hell in a Cell :hmm:


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Jesus Christ! Stop making excuses for Cena already. What is this shit?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What is going on here? sigh


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

chrome2279 said:


>


Does anyone know the name of the woman that does these Cena parodies?


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

I am fucking done


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:wtf


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This pandering fuckin scumbag.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

RAW is marriage proposals!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait, what the fuck just happened?!?!? LOL!


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh Cena you pandering twat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. That was the worst. Cena is the biggest crowd ass kisser of all time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, haha a proposal on RAW.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Fuckin Ziggler? I guess they're doing the Total Diva's storyline now.


Unless u watch TD u wouldn't even know, their tension has been very subtle.

Not sure how this will work at the moment. 

Daniel Bryan in the audience? 

OH ... 


How u propose during an open challenge.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

now it's Nikki's turn to say yes...............to Ziggler.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

she said yes chant lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Some guy proposed?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ziggler to get at least two near falls, and Cena to win. The standard formula of the US open challenge, but I guess they usually are good matches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Proposing during a fucking wrestling event. :jay :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> So Dolph is gonna turn heel and put Cena on the shelf at Hell in a Cell


But wouldn't that make Ziggler more of a face?









A marriage proposal at Raw


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

That engagment between 2 members of the audience = THE BEST THING OF THE NIGHT


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

she....said....yes! :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

He can take his proposal and shove it up his ass.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What in the fuck?


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Heh. I'm not a Cena fan at all, but that was pretty cool. I'd dig it.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Welll, that proposal was the highlight of RAW for me!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The irony in John Cena celebrating someone else getting married is definitely not lost on me. lol.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

John Cena, you fucking dick. You want us to cheer for Ziggler.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Daemon_Rising said:


> They can't just do something unpredictable and have Reigns come out?


Oh no no no no, we can't have Cena 2.0 lose to Cena 1.0. That would be crazy talk!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> She basically just won the hipster award.


A win is a win


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Cena no-selling his own match....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That couple just hijacked Raw, LOL!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I know Dolph is pissed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If you propose in the middle of a wrestling show and you're not one of the wrestlers she should run away from you as far as possible.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Are those two some kind of rib on Rusev and Lana?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This match goes til 930


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

God that was dumb LOL.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Part of that was so planned behind the scenes...Did she not wonder even once what that sign meant


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

What kind of dumbass proposes on a shitty episode of Raw?

Might as well propose in a garbage dump.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck that guy


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Seriously? Stopping in the middle of the match because some chick said yes. I don't even...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Mom, how did dad propose to you?

During a wrestling show


:summer2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It's a good thing she said yes, otherwise the remaining two hours of the show would have been pretty uncomfortable for the pair of them :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Does anyone know the name of the woman that does these Cena parodies?


Andi Layne


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why am I supposed to care about some *** asking his Thunder Thigh girlfriend to marry him?


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

John out here giving props to other peoples marriages......
Nikki is FURIOUS right now!
:lmao:




chrome2279 said:


>


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

More entertaining wedding proposal than Summer/Rusev.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

What kind of girl would accept a proposal at a wrestling event DURING A MATCH! HE IS LUCKY! No woman I ever dated would have put up with that shit. Talk about half ass.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> What kind of dumbass proposes on a shitty episode of Raw?
> 
> Might as well propose in a garbage dump.


I've seen worse. I've seen people propose at a Kevin Smith Q&A :ha


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Does anyone know the name of the woman that does these Cena parodies?


Andi Layne


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DENSPARK said:


> It's a good thing she said yes, otherwise the remaining two hours of the show would have been pretty uncomfortable for the pair of them :lol


How long will they last is real question :mj


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

That couple had Rollins and Ambrose tops on.

Vince will be furious backstage they got airtime without Reigns gear.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Late post

I like Brie, but that was kinda annoying....which made me kinda love it. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653735400263958528


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It would have been cool if they did this when people cared about Ziggler.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> The irony in John Cena celebrating someone else getting married is definitely not lost on me. lol.


It's not lost on me either :ha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DENSPARK said:


> It's a good thing she said yes, otherwise the *remaining two hours of the show would have been pretty uncomfortable for the pair of them* :lol


the night is young:wink2:
after the show she will be like "you fuggin jerk"


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Everyone voting Paige aige


I'm not watching RAW. What was the vote?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I've seen worse. I've seen people propose at a Kevin Smith Q&A :ha


Thats just sad

And I like that guys movies


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Congrats, whoever you are


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena stopping in the middle of the match and treating Dolph like a total jobber :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I've seen worse. I've seen people propose at a Kevin Smith Q&A :ha


Really? :lol

Jesus that is worse.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Who does that? Why not propose when a match isn't going on? I don't understand it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bubba Chuck said:


> How long will they last is real question :mj


If she's willing to put up with this bullshit and say yes at a wrestling show, those two will stay married forever.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

That girl was ugly


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

We'll probably get to watch 10 replays of the proposal by the end of the night.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Ziggler is coming off as mere enhancement talent


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Why am I supposed to care about some *** asking his Thunder Thigh girlfriend to marry him?


Don't be mad that you didn't think if it first. 

(Kidding obviously :lol)


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'm not watching RAW. What was the vote?


Some Payday chocolate poll.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> That girl was ugly


The blue hair girl?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why is it that with so many guys, Cena looks like he's just running through the motions to make it look like a match?

Only guy I've seen him actually make it feel like a match a long time is Rollins.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bubba Chuck said:


> How long will they last is real question :mj


Proposing at an abysmal episode of Raw doesn't indicate good things for their future 

Have some standards, sir! A fucking Raw!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it just me or is even Cena bored with the Five Moves of Doom?


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

The guy probably knew if he did it during a Cena segment he'd acknowledge it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wasn't one of those World Championships like 10 seconds? And on Smackdown? (which is barely canon)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ajay West said:


> We'll probably get to watch 10 replays of the proposal by the end of the night.


The wonderful thing known as the App :cole
at least it had a little bit of storytelling. Not that we would get it in a WWE match


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ajay West said:


> We'll probably get to watch 10 replays of the proposal by the end of the night.


The couple had Rollins and Ambrose shirts on, you will never see them on WWE TV again :vince5


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm one of the few Ziggler supporters left...but JESUS FUCKING CHRIST MAKE YOUR HAIR LOOK LIKE MR PERFECT AGAIN!!! Please please please.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr. Middy said:


> Really? :lol
> 
> Jesus that is worse.


I saw people purpose dressed as characters from Red vs Blue.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

mattheel said:


> The blue hair girl?


No the one who is getting married


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> Thats just sad
> 
> And I like that guys movies





Dr. Middy said:


> Really? :lol
> 
> Jesus that is worse.







:ha

I'm pretty sure it's happened on one of his "An Evening with Kevin Smith" DVDs too.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So we're not marking out over the Kurt Angle name drop?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Disrespected during your match and a proposal during your man's match ...










Ok, should watch this match, I think Ziggler's winning. Just had a slow, distracted start, and commercial break.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Is it just me or is even Cena bored with the Five Moves of Doom?


Even fans chanting Lets Go Cena/Cena Sucks seemed half assed


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This match is awkward as fuck.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> No the one who is getting married


I didnt even see that shit happening. Maybe i should pay more attention.

On second thought...im good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That DDT spot was awesome.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Okay, Ziggler's top rope Avalanche DDT is always awesome.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Andi Layne





Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Andi Layne


Thanks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Natecore said:


> So we're not marking out over the Kurt Angle name drop?


What? A Kurt Angle name drop?

:risingangle


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Natecore said:


> So we're not marking out over the Kurt Angle name drop?


That TNA guy. Yes he's a distant WWE Memory


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to God Cena has ruined more potential big moves and finishers than Hulk Hogan could even dream of.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Geeee said:


> Wasn't one of those World Championships like 10 seconds? And on Smackdown? (which is barely canon)


And barely a show


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> This match is awkward as fuck.


Agreed. What the hell has happened to Ziggler?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Gotta admit. That ddt was pretty sweet.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me of someone I'd actually like to see wrestle


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

John Cena: FUCK SHAWN MICHAELS :cena3


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dolph getting his Shawn on.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know what it is but this match just feels meh compared to the other challenges.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SWEET ZIG MUSIC!

lolnope :supercena


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A top rope DDT can't pin a guy fpalm


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Dolph you can't hold HBK's jock. Fucking geek face.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

You're not Shawn Michaels Zigs.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So Ziggler's new gimmick is retail hbk?

Should of just done porn.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That counter makes zero sense.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

If that doesn't do it Ziggler won't win. 

That spot should have been it.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I love how it had the Austin 2k16 cover on the screen while Zig hit the ddt. Austin always talks about how Zig's ddt looks like it hurts more than his actual finisher.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

All hate aside, that was a nice move


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> You're not Shawn Michaels Zigs.


He isn't even Brett Michaels


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Top Rope DDT can't pin him. Famouser out of the AA can't beat him. 

Its like, why even bother being creative with moves in matches anymore?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Terrible match.

Crowd- 'this is awesome'

da fuck is going on.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am not a liar. Cena has done good work in 2015 in the ring. Sorry, he just has. It's actually been pretty nuts.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The one time a match deserves a this is awesome chant and not even Chicago gives it to them lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Not really a fameasser. He just sat on his head lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler paying tribute to the GOAT.

:hbk1


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cena does not have it locked in better, shut up JBL


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> A top rope DDT can't pin a guy fpalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A geek like Ziggler has no right to be compared to the GOAT HBK :no:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Every movement, every flip, every everything is oversold to the level of ridiculousness

A "this is Awesome chant" fpalm
The shame, Chicago, the shame


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

BuzzKillington said:


> So Ziggler's new gimmick is retail hbk?
> 
> Should have just done porn.


what?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The supposed Face of the company gets out popped by fans in the crowd during his match.

And they just write it up as:

"The WWE Universe is having fun!" :jbl


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

FFS Cena.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yooooo Cena's bald spot is huuuuge

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe the crowd keeps falling for these near falls. You know Cena is winning. I guess its good to keep some kayfabe alive.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Ziggler paying tribute to the GOAT.
> 
> :hbk1


Ziggler did a stunner?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ziggler cheating, John Cena still kicks out


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> John Cena: FUCK SHAWN MICHAELS :cena3


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> This match is awkward as fuck.


It's aight, last spot was awkward( fameasser), they trying some really big things here. it's two WWE guys growing up on main stage trying a NXT match, but not really. 

i love matches like this, especially from people who don't normally do this style. 

RAW is amazing so far start to finish.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena kicking out of two finishers so far this match

the fame asser and the super kick.

and now a Zig Zag WTF

thought they were doing away with this BS


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Top rope crossbody is a really bad decision when you're fighting Cena...


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Superkick AND A RAKE TO THE EYES?

Get the fuck out Cena.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

People said that Ambrose/Cena was awkard last March...I tell you what, that match is a fucking masterpiece compared to this match (Ziggler/Cena). Something isn't clicking tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Ziggler did a stunner?


Nooo, Sweet Chin Music.

:hbk1


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

only fucking cena smfh


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Ziggler has no more moves.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match isn't going to end until Dolph's entire moveset is rendered meaningless, lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I can't believe the crowd keeps falling for these near falls. You know Cena is winning. I guess its good to keep some kayfabe alive.


Speaking of keeping some kayfabe alive they are going to address the Lana/Rusev/Ziggler relationship stuff later in the show


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are you fucking serious?

Make Ziggler look weaker why don't you.

fuck's sake.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought it was over.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Cena loves kicking out of finishers


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cena is not human.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

wow is this 2012 ?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Super Cena just kicks out of everything. Disgusting..


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Super cena engage


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cena kicking out of two finishers so far this match
> 
> the fame asser and the super kick.


Ziggler and Cena have that in common...shitty finishers...


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

LEL


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm 100% convinced that if you somehow cut off Cenas arm he could just regrow it instantly like King Piccolo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena is literally the most stale wrestler of all time. No hyperbole.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> what?


Ziggler got offered brazzers contract.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fucking AA, a horrible finisher


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Well...Im shocked right now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

There has been like 5 big moves in this match and This is Awesome
garbage


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cena wins!!!!!!





again





booo


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

IF THAT WASNT THE EPITOME OF CENA WINS LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Yep. Just one AA to take out Ziggler :shaq


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Go away Dolph :applause


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

That was it?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AA OUTTA NOWHERE :cena3*


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

The fuckery continues to kill this company...


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

WTF WAS THAT ENDING LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And 1 AA and it's over. That's about right.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena kicks out of 6 finishers

Dolph pinned after one AA

:ha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did you guys think this match was gonna go any other way? :lmao:


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

So none of Ziggler's back to finishers or signature moves matter...one AA and it's game over? nonsense.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena wins. 

Bibbidy Babbidy Boo. 

Seriously, I can't even muster the energy to get mad anymore.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I fucking hate Cena man. What bullshit. He always does this and it makes everyone look like such a geek. He takes a million moves, Ziggler walks into an AA and its over? What the hell man


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

That finish :lmao

I'm crying


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This kind of match would probably be better live. On tv it seemed technically fine, but we've seen it all before.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Glad. Dolph having the US title is next to Cena having it. Rather have Cena put someone else over.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Ziggler did a springboard stunner?


Fixed that for you


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Avalanche DDT - Kickout
Super Kick - Kickout
ZigZag - Kickout

1 AA = Cena Wins

...and :vince wonders why his show is on the decline and no one gets behind the current talent they have.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

aa outta nowhere!!!!

much surprise
too resilence
10/10 ign


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

God Cena fucking sucks I can't wait til this cunt takes time off, and gives someone else a chance to have 20 minute finisher kickoutz matches.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Same old Cena fucking bullshit.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i was literally just thinking, 'if he walks into an AA and doesn't kick out after Cena has kicked out of four viable finishers ... well I can't even'.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

wow !! these last 3 minutes sums up every Cena feud in the last 10 years .


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

"BIG MATCH JOHN"


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

#lolcenawins


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Cena takes 20 legit finishers and kicks out while dalph.......


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor Dolph.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Ziggler should go to NJPW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aaaaand that is why this has been the worst era in history.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I can't believe the crowd keeps falling for these near falls. You know Cena is winning. I guess its good to keep some kayfabe alive.


I personally thought Ziggler would win. How is he going to take time off with the belt?


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol 6 finishers 1 AA cena gtfo


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CENA VS ZIGGLER WAS TOO SICK. :banderas


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What. the. fuck. was. that. finish?


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

zzzzzz


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't even like Dolph but what a pathetic finish, Cena goes from almost dead to SuperCena and it hurts, it hurts so bad.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

You can hate Cena all you want but he is a man amongst boys. He is great and consistent. He is like Flair late 90's WCW!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh my god Steph being a bitch through the phone to show how big and powerful she is, is fucking annoying. Bitch please.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hopefully HHH is going to throw Steph out of the plane.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate it how the so-called heel color commenter is a shill for John Cena #BigMatchJohn


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cena kicking out of two finishers so far this match
> 
> the fame asser and the super kick.
> 
> ...


They did. No one kicks out of the AA now. :vince2


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

"THAT'S WHY THEY CALL HIM BIG MATCH JOHN MAGGLE."

:jbl


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHH's "Oh Great" reaction to the Dolph/Cena match is about right


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane with his "but that ain't none of my business" pose and mug.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck, who knew planes had echo? i'm scared for them in the Twilight Zone ... be safe lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty good match and I liked that Dolph busted out some heel chicanery (taking advantage of Cena praising the newlyweds, mocking Michaels' Sweet Chin Music set-up and raking Cena's eyes). Maybe he and Rusev might pull off a double turn after all? :lenny2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the time has come for Sting to job again


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stephanie even has to emasculate people OFF screen :mj4.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> You can hate Cena all you want but he is a man amongst boys. He is great and consistent. He is like Flair late 90's WCW!


Flair in the late 90s was far from anything special, so I can get behind that.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Good match. Gotta build the AA back up after it was kicked out of twice every match for months. Until he loses the belt he should beat everybody with 1 AA.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cena gives me hope because if he can rise like the dead like that out of nowhere, maybe my penis can too!!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

inb4 a ziggler being buried thread is made :lelbron.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Cena is not human.


Nope.

*"CENA IS A DINOSAUR FROM VINCE'S IMAGINAAAATION!"*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Just popped in during a GF2 commercial to post this for you guys.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't trust WWE making a video on Sting with how much they still hate WCW


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

OH YES LETS PROMOTE STING LIKE HE STILL MATTERS AFTER THE BULLSHIT YOU GUYS PULLED THIS YEAR.

Fucking WWE man. I'm butthurt as fuck.:mj2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

that Sting dvd looks great


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I hate how they always over hype Cena while they just completely ignore the other guy like he wasn't even there.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Medicaid said:


> It's aight, last spot was awkward( fameasser), they trying some really big things here. it's two WWE guys growing up on main stage trying a NXT match, but not really.
> 
> i love matches like this, especially from people who don't normally do this style.
> 
> RAW is amazing so far start to finish.


Cena has done this style every match since the Rusev feud ended. It's why he's become an unwatchable spot monkey.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt in the background image. So we know Braun is associated with him


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Did she seriously just say "Punk"?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This phone shit has grown tedious. Good night folks! Enjoy the rest of the show 

Sleep awaits :mark:


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Im sorry but i liked kane back in the day but this is 2015 and this is the bet they can give us ?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

checkcola said:


> I hate it how the so-called heel color commenter is a shill for John Cena #BigMatchJohn


The only heel commentator who is a cheerleader for one guy who is a babyface. Ventura was no cheerleader for Hogan , King was no cheerleader for Austin and so on and so on. Its unreal


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Oh my god Steph being a bitch through the phone to show how big and powerful she is, is fucking annoying. Bitch please.


And a week after working almost full babyface last week...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The excitement in Cole's voice whenever he says "Cena wins" makes me want to punch a baby.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Cena and dolph have really amazing chemistry. Would mind more of these 2.


----------



## AJOutlaw (Apr 9, 2013)

Doesn't the authority know you're not supposed to use your phone on a plane?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Pretty good match and I liked that Dolph busted out some heel chicanery (taking advantage of Cena praising the newlyweds, mocking Michaels' Sweet Chin Music set-up and raking Cena's eyes). Maybe he and Rusev might pull off a double turn after all? :lenny2


I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Flair in the late 90s was far from anything special, so I can get behind that.


I mean he wasn't 80's Flair but he was still awesome working the mid card with horseman and his promos were still the shit.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Dolph/Cena sounds like the match they have had the last 100 times they wrestled...


but this time no on cares


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Dear UK

Your commercials are some of the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

https://twitter.com/BellaTwins/status/653742821187284992?ref_src=twsrc^tfw
love it!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

These Truth cigarette ads are so awful.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

These stupid anti-smoking commercials are going to cause me to start smoking, and I don't even smoke. fpalm.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> I mean he wasn't 80's Flair but he was still awesome working the mid card with horseman and his promos were still the shit.


Flair would actually lose, though, unlike Cena. Huge difference. One guy was giving. The other isn't, clearly.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I am not a liar. Cena has done good work in 2015 in the ring. Sorry, he just has. It's actually been pretty nuts.


Word. Corny fuckery notwithstanding, him becoming U.S. Champ again for the first in a decade has been a somewhat pleasant surprise in regards to his match quality and the U.S. Title being respectable for the first time in years.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So the Dudleyz get to beat the Road Warriors to cement their legacy as the greatest tag team of all time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

At least they are trying to build the tag title match by having the two teams work against other people. Thank Christ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*When my TV came back, I thought I heard "BREAK IT DOWN!" I almost broke my neck turning around.*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The Dudleys are about to squash someone in 2015 :summer2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Dudleys are not terribly interesting when they wrestle nothing but normal matches. 

They need to be put into gimmick matches.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Dudley's return kinda fizzled out quickly hasn't it?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Dudley Boyz overness sure did wear off faster than I thought it would.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I remember last year when so many were clamoring for the Ascension to go to the main roster and revive the tag team division...now look where they are today. They'd probably lose to Dusty Wolfe and George South if WWE was ever bothered enough to dig them up from whatever rest home they're in.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Just popped in during a GF2 commercial to post this for you guys.


LOL I CANT


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think this would have been better if they had The Ascension cut a cringeworthy promo about being better than The Dudleyz before getting squashed.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hate movies like San Andreas and I hate people who don't hate movies like San Andreas but I may, inadvertently, fuck a girl covered in skittles (only if she is covered in good tasting colors and has been properly spayed). We all have problems.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The Dudley Boyz squashed The Ascension in 2015...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Already sick of the Dudleyz.

Give them some mic time, put them in a feud. DO SOMETHING with them instead of these pointless matches.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh they definitely suck, but US adverts really are the worst from suffering through them watching many a raw.

By the way, f*ck yer Geth! lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*There's nothing like a good ol fashioned squash match :banderas. More of the show needs to be booked like this. Stop the pointless 20 minute matches with three commercial breaks between them.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another boring, meaningless match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Medicaid said:


> I personally thought Ziggler would win. How is he going to take time off with the belt?


Just leave with the belt. That simple. Let Owens get some shine as IC Champ.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So I take it the Cosmic Wasteland is dead once again? Christ, why even bother allying them together, you shitheads?

:westbrook3



KuritaDavion said:


> These Truth cigarette ads are so awful.


Some say that they make the commercials that cringeworthy in order to cause indirect virality on social media. It would be a clever game plan had the commercials not have the tendency to cause cancer faster than cigs ever could.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So apparently the Rollins/Kane match is also sponsored by PAYDAY :ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> The Dudley Boyz squashed The Ascension in 2015...


I know, right. The Ascension anywhere on tv in 2015, so sad.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Already sick of the Dudleyz.
> 
> Give them some mic time, put them in a feud. DO SOMETHING with them instead of these pointless matches.


This is true for 90 percent of the roster


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


> Just popped in during a GF2 commercial to post this for you guys.


:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cena's matches have become as predictable as a broken record at this point.

Christ sake I swear there hasn't been a more ridiculously booked wrestler in the history of the universe.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm hungry, ah well commercial about to start anyway

Damn, forgot my fork. Ah well, commercial about to start anyway

Thirsty now, Ah well, commercial about to start anyway


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *There's nothing like a good ol fashioned squash match :banderas. More of the show needs to be booked like this. Stop the pointless 20 minute matches.*


I don't mind occasional squashes, but I'm kind of bored of the Dudleyz already. They shine in gimmick matches, and have yet to be put in one.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Somewhere along the way, RAW just became an uneventful program #yawn


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Nah, Ziggler wasn't buried by that finish.

Common Sense and logic was buried by that finish..RIP!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

So far not 1 cm punk chant.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My body is ready for the Knick! :datass


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Yeah, I'm just gonna go to bed. I'll watch later.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Somewhere along the way, RAW just became an uneventful program #yawn


Take your pick of the multiple heatless matches. One of them.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

checkcola said:


> Somewhere along the way, RAW just became an uneventful program #yawn


Raw is just a red Smackdown


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> I know, right. The Ascension anywhere on tv in 2015, so sad.


The Ascension isn't the best tag team and I don't even like them but its the insistence that the current crop of guys aren't worth booking for. It's sad really


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

CESARO!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Neville and Cesaro team? :nice


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy did Cesaro get stuck in this meandering mess of a feud.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cesaro sighting.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro chants. :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Listen to the Cesaro chants...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Quite the rivalry has developed between King Barrett and Neville" 

Does that mean they'll be wrestling each other at least twice a week for the next three months?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I just figured out who a girl was in a porn video I was watching and verified it 100% It seems the video was recorded without consent. Should I tell the girl in an anonymous way?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Just popped in during a GF2 commercial to post this for you guys.


So true, Cena's last 10 years in a nutshell.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

THe "Vince Hates Us" Express vs Shavedass and Boreit...Well, glad GF2 commercial is over. When did SUNDANCE start censoring their films? For fuck's sake.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *When my TV came back, I thought I heard "BREAK IT DOWN!" I almost broke my neck turning around.*


Yeah, that's what I thought it was too. :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Quite the rivalry :cole (Neville and Wade) yeah since June ffs


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

These are actually really good teams


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at this mid-card sad ass shit. Sad on all ends:

-Neville needs to go back to NXT because he's going no where in WWE.
-Cesaro fell off BAD compared to two months ago.
-Barrett has been stuck in mid-card hell for like 5 years.
-Fella is a dead in the water MITB holder.

WWE booking ya'll.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TripleG said:


> "Quite the rivalry has developed between King Barrett and Neville"
> 
> Does that mean they'll be wrestling each other at least twice a week for the next three months?


Considering Barrett beat Neville in the KOTR finals and they had s few matches after that, this sounds about right


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope Trick 'R Treat 2 comes out next year.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> The Ascension isn't the best tag team and I don't even like them but its the insistence that the current crop of guys aren't worth booking for. It's sad really


Well there aren't many heel tag teams (if any) besides them for the Dudleys to face so it's either that or two random guys like Adam Rose and Heath Slater for them to beat. It's not like WWE is booking the Dudleys great either.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I like everyone in this match to an extent in that I think everyone has talent and I don't give 1/10th of a fuck of 1% of 1% about what happens in the match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

What the hell is with all these non us citizens in the ring?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That's....................just sad.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So apparently the Rollins/Kane match is also sponsored by PAYDAY :ha


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Raw is just a red Smackdown


THAT'S THE SAME TRANSITION I WENT THROUGH WITH THE NOMENCLATURE OF MY PENIS!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Cesaro and Neville should be a tag team. 

They'd could be pretty entertaining, and it's not like they're doing anything.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

cesaro and neville bring the most excitement we've had all night, lose like that.

Vince is retarded.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

This Raw? BOOTY!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

A fucking two minute match with that talent? Go back to NXT Cesaro and Neville.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cesaro's team loses :mj2


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Stinger Fan said:
> 
> 
> > The Dudley Boyz squashed The Ascension in 2015...
> ...


Well...they kind of you know...got brought up to the main roster in 2015.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Look at this mid-card sad ass shit. Sad on all ends:
> 
> -Neville needs to go back to NXT because he's going no where in WWE.
> -Cesaro fell off BAD compared to two months ago.
> ...


Bull Dempsey is more over on NXT than anyone on the main roster bar Sasha and New Day.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> THe "Vince Hates Us" Express vs *Shavedass* and Boreit...Well, glad GF2 commercial is over. When did SUNDANCE start censoring their films? For fuck's sake.


What.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I don't mind occasional squashes, but I'm kind of bored of the Dudleyz already. They shine in gimmick matches, and have yet to be put in one.


*
I agree. The bloom is off the roses with the Dudleyz. After the first month of nostalgia and two title match losses, they've just become another part of the show.*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And I'm done. Goodnight everyone. Enjoy the Kane event.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, really surprised by that outcome


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Those 4 guys should be a stable.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That should be Barrett's briefcase. Not that lobster head's.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well there aren't many heel tag teams (if any) besides them for the Dudleys to face so it's either that or two random guys like Adam Rose and Heath Slater for them to beat. It's not like WWE is booking the Dudleys great either.


Dudley's have looked pretty solid though,I don't think they've even lost cleanly yet. They really need to push these guys, they could have actually done something with the Ascension but they gave them a shit gimmick upon making the main roster and its been non-existence ever since. We could have had a decent heel team, but they are irrelevant that beating them means absolutely nothing. Oh well


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Failed KOTR winner teams with failed MOTB winner vs. failed NXT alumni teams with wtf is Cesaro doing in this match?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's Lord Tensai!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:kobe5Cesaro losing


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'm so bored, man. fuck. everything is stale. no fuckery, no decent storylines.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

You know what? Fuck it. Make Cesaro & Neville an official tag team.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Boss said:


> Failed KOTR winner teams with failed MOTB winner vs. failed NXT alumni teams with wtf is Cesaro doing in this match?


perfectly summed up.

barrett, sheamus and neville are awful.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

This is like watching an infomercial channel for 3 hours.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns? My goodness that match will be a giant mess


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns/Stroman is next?

Look at that time for another Whiskey Sour


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Did they put Strowman in the Wyatt Family because of his receding hairline?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I said this last week but I feel as it needs more emphasis.


Another god damn Barrett/Neville feud? Why?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns? My goodness that match will be a giant mess


more punches thrown than pacquiao vs mayweather.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman vs Strowman. Match up for the ages. Needed to get that Cesaro and Neville out of the ring quickly, so we can give this 20 minutes. :vince3


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

European Union- Barrett, Fella, Cesaro, Neville. I'll accept payment through paypal WWE.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Regins gonna come out and save this show. 

We wouldn't be in this mess if he was champion. Smarks fucked up


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well between this next match, Rollins/Kane and Big Show yet to appear I think I'm calling it a night.



> We wouldn't be in this mess if he was champion. Smarks fucked up


Yeah, instead this match would be the main event. Not much better if at all.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Regins gonna come out and save this show.
> 
> We wouldn't be in this mess if he was champion. Smarks fucked up


you mean the writing would be better if he was champion? how?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

We haven't had one single story be advanced one bit tonight. NOT ONE.

NOTHING HAS CHANGED.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

upupdowndown mention


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> i'm so bored, man. fuck. everything is stale. no fuckery, no decent storylines.


Bring on more Payday promos


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> more punches thrown than pacquiao vs mayweather.


More blown spots than a fellated Leopard.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't believe this feud is still going


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This guy would be the total package if he just improved his fucking look a bit...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Regins gonna come out and save this show.
> 
> We wouldn't be in this mess if he was champion. Smarks fucked up


Do you strain the sweat from regins jock onto a cup by itself or do you mix it with something else or do you just suck it right from his jock?


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Nicky Midss said:


> perfectly summed up.
> 
> barrett, sheamus and neville are awful.


Neville is good, his moveset has been absolutely killed by creative. Neville/Rollins 2 is arguably the best RAW match of the year. He needs someone that good to allow him to do all his best work.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Regins gonna come out and save this show.
> 
> We wouldn't be in this mess if he was champion. Smarks fucked up


it would be even worse if he was champion

Reigns is a channel changer


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

uttahere


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Whats That? Reigns getting cheered in Chicago? say What???


yea sit down he is over


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Did they put Strowman in the Wyatt Family because of his receding hairline?


Hair loss and a big beard do seem to be major requirements for Wyatt consideration.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dammit who gave Roman a mic. 

Just get the match going.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Jerichoholic274 said:
> 
> 
> > more punches thrown than pacquiao vs mayweather.
> ...


OK I legit lol'd

:lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

He's got a mic!! Somebody jump the ropes and grab it..Save humanity!!! Someone PLEASE!!!

Nevermind. It's the end of the world as we know it...Cue up the REM


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

About the WWE Championship? Boy when.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Whats That? Reigns getting cheered in Chicago? say What???
> 
> 
> yea sit down he is over


yeah he is so over he is getting trolled with what chants . LMAO


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The dreaded #What chants


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Regins gonna come out and save this show.
> 
> We wouldn't be in this mess if he was champion. Smarks fucked up


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Roman empire already collapsed. I know history because I have ridden Spaceship Earth at Epcot in Orlando Florida.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh jesus christ.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Roman about to climb the beanstock and take Strowmans gold, Strowman starts chasing him and falls off the beanstock


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wait what? Reigns vs Wyatt was *always* about the title? I mean , ya Bray screwed him but why wouldn't he go after Sheamus if it was purely for the title?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey guys, it's Roman vs. Broadway Showman


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

holy shit is this guy uncharismatic.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That was fucking great Roman.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Y'all can't hear or somethin'?"

:reigns2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


:wink2:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

What?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns is literally giving the summary of the feud. Like he is reading a paragraph.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm sorry but I don't give a fuck about Braun. He's nothing special.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey everyone, lets all go watch Asuka's debut and Bayley/Sasha again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Whats That? Reigns getting cheered in Chicago? say What???
> 
> 
> yea sit down he is over


Say #What indeed


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:bahgawd "Someone Stop the Damn Match"


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> Whats That? Reigns getting cheered in Chicago? say What???
> 
> 
> yea sit down he is over


The crowd has been saying "what" the entire promo. Hardly an indicator that people care about what he's saying. Now "boring" chants


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

he is forgetting his lines lol 

here come the boos

boring chants LOL

and idiot Reigns is commenting on them.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Storytelling with Reigns is putting the audience to sleep, putting me to sleep... zzzz.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Why the fuck is he talking about his buttocks???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boring chants for Roman.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

You on the mic irritates me, Roman.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Boring.

Boring.

Boring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman sinking


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Ohhh boyyyy :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

HAHAHA fucking boring chants yeah he's really over


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

his Delivery is still weak , he doesn't sound believable .


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

turn this dude heel


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Roman killing this promo!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just keep telling yourselves "LU season 2, LU season 2"


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Roman/Strowman == me changing the channel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Boring chant.
Dat future, babygurl.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This is awkward as fuck


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Just bring up Jay Cutler Roman


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> The crowd has been saying "what" the entire promo. Hardly an indicator that people care about what he's saying. Now "boring" chants


getting a reaction. He is over


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns and the mic are not compatible can this company get it by now


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Roman being roasted alive.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Hey everyone, lets all go watch Asuka's debut and Bayley/Sasha again.


I'm watching Trick 'R Treat


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

@Legit BOSS about to kill himself over these boring chants:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:rollins

So where are the Roman fans who were hating on Seth's promos now?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reign losing the crowd, lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Chicago giving no fucks about Roman...lovin' it.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

wow get off the mic I cant roman is a mid carder for life even he main evented a wrestlamania and not cm punk this company is a joke sometimes im not even really watching raw only watched new day and waiting for the main event just to see new day lol


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

He's playing a face version of Kevin Owens?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Ok this promo started out very good. I like how he addressed the What chants.

But then he started to be fucking boring and just recite the summary of the Bray feud. Nobody fucking cares, man.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Is this fucking still going on? Jesus he sucks.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Reigns is trying, but dude just has zero presence. This promo is floundering badly


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Boring chants :ti. God was this promo awful, guy talks like he has no soul.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Roxinius said:


> HAHAHA fucking boring chants yeah he's really over


It's only the smarks!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I say "anyone but you" when I think of my ex! :jay2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh jesus christ.


Let "Baby Girl" speak.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Just had to stay for the Roman promo before I turned the channel. I am not disappointed.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WHO THE FUCK'S IDEA WAS IT TO HAVE REIGNS TALK IN FRONT OF A CHICAGO CROWD!?!???? fire them, this idea should have been burned with fire.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman about to explode. 'Robot does not compute and go off script. What is happening?'


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

It's been 2 years. Why is his delivery still so bad? I want to like Roman, but it's so hard.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, Roman's getting a brutal treatement on here. At least he's trying to bounce back on that rowdy crowd.

Too bad his delivery is atrocious.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''I'm gonna rip you apart... I'M-''


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Got to hand it to him, that was a great fucking recovery. You can see the emotion flow through him and I love the hate coming across for Wyatt.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

The only way to enjoy Raw is as a comedy, watching car crash TV just getting worse and worse.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What idiot planned out this promo? Why would you give Roman five minutes to talk about nothing in front of a Chicago crowd?


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

That was the worst promo I've heard in a while.


----------



## wrestlingchick (Sep 16, 2015)

This promo is terrible!! I hate the boring chants, but I get it....


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns still sucks.

Strowman and Wyatt better effing go over this talentless hack.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Just keep telling yourselves "LU season 2, LU season 2"


Soon, very soon


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If his promo had been 2 minutes shorter I think it would have worked very well


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE had a good thing with the short and sweet promos why they would choose Chicago to have Reigns do a long winded promo is beyond me.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Headliner said:


> @Legit BOSS about to kill himself over these boring chants:lmao:lmao:lmao


:Cocky

Looks like we won't be hearing him bring up the Rollins boring chants any more.


----------



## beastedot9 (Nov 3, 2012)

Man these idiots are disrespectful.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

The strong silent type is the character he should be playing, he was perfect in the SHIELD.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This isn't a promo, it's a career suicide note. 

Sigh, what idiot decided to let Roman speak again for an extended period of time. I just couldn't look away it was like watching a train wreck in motion.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> getting a reaction. He is over


"Over" in the worst way possible.People don't like him because they think he sucks, not because he's a "good heel" but hey, try to justify it all you want. You look silly and in denial doing so


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

People think :reigns can be the new top guy :ha


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually think this Cock Gobbling Trokskyite could be a good heel...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Shut up and start fighting already


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is so hard to watch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hibachi said:


> He's playing a face version of Kevin Owens?


Reigns stealing Owens' gimmick to provide better for his family


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reigns needs to be himself and stop with the scripted promos


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I give Roman an A for effort there (him talking over the What chants was perfect), but that crowd was just not having it.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> ''I'm gonna rip you apart... I'M-''


That part had me rollin.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Boring chant.
> Dat future, babygurl.


Damn, you said it AFTER I posted the gif. lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Might Guy said:


> Boring chants :ti. God was this promo awful, guy talks like he has no soul.


and he talks like this.


I am Roman Reigns...... I am going to fight Bruan......and when I do.......I am going to kick his ass....

Its like he is being fed lines in an ear piece and has to listen to be fed his next line. He doesn't sound natural on the mic at all.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Just get reigns to cut short snappy promos, it doesn't matter who delivered that long winded crap it would be boring.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> "Over" in the worst way possible.People don't like him because they think he sucks, not because he's a "good heel" but hey, try to justify it all you want. You look silly and in denial doing so


lol he is not heel last time i checked :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That wasn't too hot a promo by Reigns, but the guy is trying. There is no reason he should be doing long recap promos anyway, he should stick to short and sweet stuff instead.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Wyatt showing he's leagues ahead of Reigns.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Reigns promo is fine. Smarks are obnoxious during its. Whenever he responded to them, they got quiet.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

lol @ whoever thought it was a good idea to let Roman speak for more than 1 minute.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> getting a reaction. He is over


No, you're just wrong.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I keep hearing "catching flies...in his ass"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Only a couple months before this dude wins yet another Rumble. :vince5 really thinks fans will accept the push this time?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*TURN ROMAN HEEL, DAMNIT!

VINCE, WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU!?!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

No matter how much people bitch, no way WWE cuts bait on him until the Rock has wrestled at WrestleMania 32


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> lol he is not heel last time i checked :lol


Exactly my point, he gets *boo'ed* . That isn't the way you want to be "over" with the audience . He's a terrible babyface and is no where near the guy to lead the company, not now anyway


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey my friend texted me about a marriage? What happened.


----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

The guys a heel all fucking day long. The moment reigns is heel his promos will vastly improve IMO. You can tell he's biting his tounge with the crowd as a heel he could free range shoot on them!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Hey everyone, lets all go watch Asuka's debut and Bayley/Sasha again.












Best part of RAW?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Im gonna have so much fun here if Reigns wins the rumble again


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

How can he be related to the rock he has a much charisma as a fart in an iron lung


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

People need to get over shitting on Reigns. Dude is fine.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

My god, that promo was bad. He didn't even say anything of note, just spouted exposition and tried to win over the crowd to dead silence. When you've bored the crowd so much they can't even be bothered WHATing your crappy delivery, you know there's a reaaaal problem.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

CenaNuff123 said:


> lol @ whoever thought it was a good idea to let Roman speak for more than 1 minute.


And in front of a smark audience. I swear someone in creative wanted to go out with a bang.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> That wasn't too hot a promo by Reigns, but the guy is trying. There is no reason he should be doing long recap promos anyway, he should stick to short and sweet stuff instead.


Agreed. They got that the wrong way round in a way. If you need someone to do the longer promo have Bray tell the story, then have Reigns come out, snappy comeback, throw out his HIAC "anyone but me" line and that would likely have went a lot better.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Only a couple months before this dude wins yet another Rumble. :vince5 really thinks fans will accept the push this time?


He gets 5 people cheering for him in the building and some people think he's over with the masses and actually brag about it while ignoring the rain of boo's that come at him after


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> Reigns needs to be himself and stop with the scripted promos


He also needs to get passed the anal torch from Orton...Vince needs an anal torch.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I kinda felt sorry for Reigns there. I mean, it seems like he was trying his best but the crowd wasn't having any of it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *TURN ROMAN HEEL, DAMNIT!
> 
> VINCE, WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU!?!*


There's way too much money to be made there, along with Brock playing face ... so it won't be done. Reigns should never in a million years have been put in that position.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

So is this guy who swatted off both Ambrose and Reigns like flies while working on someone else gonna lose his singles match clean in under or over 10 minutes?


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

I really don't mind Reigns, but he definitely shouldn't be given lengthy scripted promos, just have him come in, say a couple of lines and clear house, that's what got him over, why change a combination that works?


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Family!!!!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

He did well in that promo. I'm glad he was aware enough to address the smarks. He ran threw the history with Bray and hyped their match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Exactly my point, he gets *boo'ed* . That isn't the way you want to be "over" with the audience . He's a terrible babyface and is no where near the guy to lead the company, not now anyway


whatever you say :eyeroll


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The fans got to the robot Roman and he had to go off script. 

Does not compute:
:reigns


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Im gonna have so much fun here if Reigns wins the rumble again


Unlucky kid, that won't be happening


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

A for effort from Reigns. D+ on execution.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> I'm watching Trick 'R Treat


Great little movie.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

The tragic thing is, many people have mentioned how Roman is pretty charismatic and witty, and could display all that just if they gave him a chance. But of course, control freak Vince has to micromanage every single little thing and fuck it all up.

Instead of just letting Reigns loose on the mic and letting him show what he can really do, they tie him down with this overscripted crap and just fuck up his chances of actually getting truly over.

And no, Reigns was not over tonight, no matter the cheers upon entrance. An over wrestler does not get "What?" and "Boring!" chants.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao That was as bad of a Reigns promo as any. Seriously, who thought that would be a good idea? Limit his mic time to maybe a line or two and he's bearable, but letting him be the one to tell the whole story of their feud? In Chicago of all places? WWE continues to amaze me with it's stupidity. 

Also that promo's poor quality was all on Reigns. All he had to do was tell the story of their feud in a coherent, interesting fashion but he stuttered, seemed to lose his train of thought, and gave the same monotonous delivery he always does. Awful.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> He did well in that promo. I'm glad he was aware enough to address the smarks. He ran threw the history with Bray and hyped their match.


You call stumbling over his lines, losing focus and forgetting some of them, doing well?


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

That was awful promo material, but his delivery made it painful. Well, time to watch as Roman Reigns rises above the Stowman.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

CenaNuff123 said:


> Unlucky kid, that won't be happening


Don't be so sure. Vince will not give up on Regins.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Roman Reigns is Lex Luger in 1993. This won't end well unless they turn him heel.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Im gonna have so much fun here if Reigns wins the rumble again


I will have fun when those ratings dip even more.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> I kinda felt sorry for Reigns there. I mean, it seems like he was trying his best but the crowd wasn't having any of it.


Me too. I don't like Reigns and I probably would be booing him as well if I were there, but still, kinda sad for the dude.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> whatever you say :eyeroll


:bryanlol

You couldn't be more in denial if you tried


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Hey my friend texted me about a marriage? What happened.


Some guy proposed to his GF during the Cena match. Crowd started yes chanting when she said yes, Cena stopped his match and acknowledged it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> There's way too much money to be made there, along with Brock playing face ... so it won't be done. Reigns should never in a million years have been put in that position.


Yeah, and I forgot Brock is more of a face now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty good promo by Roman. Good too hear him feeling more comfy and relaxed on the mic.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns' money is as a Batista type heel. A guy that wears suits and sunglasses in doors. A guy that says he can fuck any woman in the crowd if he wanted. A jock amongst geeks.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Solf said:


> And in front of a smark audience. I swear someone in creative wanted to go out with a bang.


Remember the episode of Seinfeld when George wanted to be fired by the Yankees so he could work for the Mets? He even wore Babe Ruth's uniform and dribbled food all over it.

This is worse,lol.


----------



## beastedot9 (Nov 3, 2012)

Really hope this guy wins the rumble and wwe says fuck you to the response this time.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Nine99 said:


> A for effort from Reigns. D+ on execution.


This.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Strowman is like the giant young evil Santa Claus


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

No reason for that promo to recap everything, but he did an exceedingly good job towards the end. Bray is a basically a proxy for the WWE Universe right now, and those feelings came through, if only for a moment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Let's go Strowman!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Some guy proposed to his GF during the Cena match. Crowd started yes chanting when she said yes, Cena stopped his match and acknowledged it.


Imagine if someone else did that


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Lol, a match where the experienced wrestler and spot caller is...Roman Reigns.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That promo started off well, then went on WAYY too long like Ryback's life story last December. Roman tried to tell the whole story of their feud and it was completely unnecessary. The amount of fucks given about this feud by his fans is already low, so neutral parties and his dissenters damn sure don't want to hear about it. Just be like "This is the final chapter, I'm done with you after this, Believe That." and punch somebody in the mouth. The crowd always soaks that up. His character doesn't need to cut long promos.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Pretty good promo by Roman. Good too hear him feeling more comfy and relaxed on the mic.


It was just too long


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Come on CM Punk chants.

Or start a Ratings chant.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

I dont feel bad for Roman at all. He got more a shot than most do and did shit with it..the guy lacks talents he is not the next big thing he is Nash 2.0 and his best bet would be a mid card big guy who plays a body guard character


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think sending Roman out there to cut a long promo in Chicago was a "rib" for Regins to "pay his dues"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

At least the match is better than Reigns' promo :draper2


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Some guy proposed to his GF during the Cena match. Crowd started yes chanting when she said yes, Cena stopped his match and acknowledged it.


My friend is there live and he texted me "Some smarks are getting married." Thought they hijacked Raw (not really but yea).


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Strowman failed to zip up his fly...at least I can relate to him somewhat...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Strowman can't sell for shit


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Quick! Target the beard, it's his only weakness!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Creative: Ok, we're in Chicago, with a smark crowd...what should we do with Reigns
Asshole A: Let's have him deliver a pointless promo about his feud with Wyatt. Nobody remembers why it's happening or seems to care
Asshole B: Ok, but can we make him sound dry, boring and clueless?
Asshole A: I don't see why not!
Asshole C: BOy, he's sure going to be over after this!
Waffle House Waitress: It's 4AM and you've been here for 3 hours scribbling ideas on napkins, would you please pay up and leave?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Botchy SinCara said:


> I dont feel bad for Roman at all. He got more a shot than most do and did shit with it..the guy lacks talents he is not the next big thing he is Nash 2.0 and his best bet would be a mid card big guy who plays a body guard character


How can he be a Nash 2.0 when he absolutely dies on the mic?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

CasualUKFan said:


> The guys a heel all fucking day long. The moment reigns is heel his promos will vastly improve IMO. *You can tell he's biting his tounge with the crowd as a heel he could free range shoot on them!*


*YUP!*

(My old sig, I might bring it back.)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God this match is boring af.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More wrestling, less sleep please.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> At least the match is better than Reigns' promo :draper2


WWE needs to have do less talking and more action.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *That promo started off well, then went on WAYY too long like Ryback's life story last December. Roman tried to tell the whole story of their feud and it was completely unnecessary. The amount of fucks given about this feud by his fans is already low, so neutral parties and his dissenters damn sure don't want to hear about it. Just be like "This is the final chapter, I'm done with you after this, Believe That." and punch somebody in the mouth. The crowd always soaks that up. His character doesn't need to cut long promos.*


You say that like the people in charge have some fucking clue of what they're doing. Smh.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Strowman... more like StrowBEAST


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

This match has sucked the wind out from the crowd. You can hear a pin drop. Why did they think this was a good idea?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Was that part of the match or Reigns really couldn't lift Strowman?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Was watching the Cubs... Have i missed anything or just the normal shit?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

STROWMAN IS TRASH


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Not even fucking close to landing that


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The crowd seems pretty dead


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Come on CM Punk chants.
> 
> Or start a Ratings chant.


There aren't anywhere near as many smarks in that Chicago crowd as there used to be. Which made the boring chants to Reigns all the more surprising to me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Did fruity :cole just called Roman's move the 'DRIVE BY'? What the fuck?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Strowman *can't* sell for shit


Won't... Actually, he probably can't either, but I think he's the current "no sell monster" destined for a dancing gimmick before being future endeavored in 2017.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This match has been awful. Crowd not being into it isn't helping things either. Nice clothesline there by Stowman, though.

Not a good night for Reigns.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

As shit as his promo was, this match is decent, so kudos to reigns for that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This Chicago crowd has been disappointing so far.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

" Turn him heel" Sorry mate good stars can play one type GOATS can be heels or faces you need to be able to pull off both to be The guy


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Crowd came alive now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That oversell tho.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy shit that was terrible.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

really WWE, you are going to give Reigns a count out win LMFAO

Terrible booking. He should have won via DQ


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman wins!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Strowman just knocked the headset off Maggle. Excellent work Braun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace Boogie said:


> This Chicago crowd has been disappointing so far.


It's turned into your typical WWE mark crowd more and more since Punk left.


----------



## Souper (Jun 15, 2009)

Hope someone got a gif of the backwards jump Strowman did after getting superman punched.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

That match killed the audience


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, "The Family" looks like a bunch of idiots


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL @ Byron to be the only one to not have his chair removed. The irony.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ace Boogie said:


> This Chicago crowd has been disappointing so far.


Hard to be into something when there just isn't much to be interested about.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman shocked the world!


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Expect Roman to win HIAC with Wyatt Family interference just like Cena.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This crowd sucks


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Husky Harris chants? Really?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Roman
Strowman


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh this really is a shitty crowd with the Husky Harris chants


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Husky Harris chants? Really Chi-Town? ut


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Won't... Actually, he probably can't either, but I think he's the current "no sell monster" destined for a dancing gimmick before being future endeavored in 2017.


He gets punched and its looks like he's waving his hand to prevent himself from smelling a bad smell . He'd have learned that had they actually put him in wrestling school instead of just shoving him onto the main roster


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns the face with a sucker punch LOL


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So is there going to be no interaction between Cena and New Day?

You know what, I'm actually fine with that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Horrible dreadful mess.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The sucker punch by reigns. Nice


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

OH FUCK THIS CROWD WITH HUSKY HARRIS CHANTS TRYING TO GET THEMSELVES OVER! GEEEEEEEKS!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Holy shit that was terrible.


Pretty much the subtitle of Raw: Monday Night Raw: Holy shit, that was terrible


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where Da GOAT Rusev? We want Rusev!


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What a terrible, terrible 20 minutes.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dr. Middy said:


> Ace Boogie said:
> 
> 
> > This Chicago crowd has been disappointing so far.
> ...


And the cubs playing in chicago...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> People need to get over shitting on Reigns. Dude is fine.


I mean, I thought the promo was okay but could've been better.

I'm more mad at the fact that I KNOW Roman is better than alot of the scripted shit they give him, and he would be EXCELLENT as a heel.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crowd is just a bunch of dicks. Even some Husky Harris chants


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I like Roman but man he was bad on the mic tonight.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That whole segment was tragic.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Fantastic Superman punch to the air by Harper's face!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Husky Harris... what are you gonna chant next, ''we are awesome''? ffs...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a mess that entire segment was.

Wow.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That shot on Wyatt at the end hahaha


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Roman tickled the Pillsbury Doughboy's stomach and ran.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Compelling Television.... Kane has Triple H on speaker


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Crowd just ruined their cred with Husky Harris chants. fpalm They don't deserve a Raw. ut


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

mgman said:


> Roman
> Strowman


So when crowd chants for Strowman on a PPV:

"Crowd is chanting 'Let's Go Roman!'." :lawler


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

What the hell are we watching?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Rollins with Triple H and Stephanie?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG OMG HHH is on his way. Final something good about to happen


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think all the decent fans were at the Cubs game


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I hate how Harper has become the weak member of the family since Strowman has joined. That's why it's so important Rowan rejoins, as Harper is too good to be used as he is currently. I like Rowan but I don't mind him being portrayed as the weaker member of the group. I also need that Harper/Rowan tag team back in the tag division...


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

What is this an Abbot and Costello routine?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright I'm uttahere


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHH hanging up on his own ME :ha


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Abbot and Costello would be ashamed right now.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

What the fuck am I watching. Seriously.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think Isaac Yankem DDS is getting a little old. Perhaps he should be repackaged or turned face...or heel...


----------



## TheBiz123 (Mar 30, 2015)

Husky Harris Chants from the crowd...


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I watched this for ten minutes and then got bored. Anything happening that adults might enjoy?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Horrible dreadful mess.


:batista3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fucking waste of time segments with these horrible phone calls.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

So Roman's finisher is a punch and he punches Bray and does no damage...lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I want to see Corporate Kane's fire safety poster.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

these are truly the dark days of RAW, and considering history that a pretty huge f^cking accomplishment


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

kane clearly wasn't drinking anything from the mug wtf wwe


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

IT'S ME
IT'S ME
D
D
P


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah, that's how you get a guy over. Have him win by count-out and then walk away like a chicken shit heel.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Even Triple H is embarrassed at Raw.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie is going to throw her coffee at Kane! :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

So are they waiting until after Hell in the cell for raw to be good again? or do we have to wait until RTWM?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

T0M said:


> What the fuck am I watching. Seriously.


Oh my... KANE HAS TRIPLE H ON SPEAKER

And they can't communicate... because reasons

The Husky Harris chants a bit ago did make me chuckle


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm "digging" Troll Kane.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> OMG OMG HHH is on his way. Final something good about to happen


What? Will Stephanie finally give him his balls back out of her purse? Or will we only see Stephanie emasculate yet more talent?


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> What a mess that entire segment was.
> 
> Wow.


Most the show has been bad, but yeah, that segment just left me with a huge question mark, much like the end of the Cena/Ziggler segment. They aren't really making any effort to sell anyone on this PPV.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

WWE Network is so fucking awesome. I swear they don't realize how much the Network kills the current product because pretty much every fucking era is more entertaining than now...even fucking RAW in 19 fucking rape me in the ass 95...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Nine99 said:


> Even Triple H is embarrassed at Raw.


The Authority is probably really at the Cubs game.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

At least when Punk or Bryan was here you'd get something that made the show seemed important.

There is literally nothing worth caring about at all right now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JamJamGigolo said:


> I watched this for ten minutes and then got bored. Anything happening that adults might enjoy?


Cena vs Ziggler for some awful reasons and some good reasons. Finish was hilarious. Other than that no.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> What? Will Stephanie finally give him his balls back out of her purse? Or will we only see Stephanie emasculate yet more talent?


HHH gracing us with his presence is whats best for businesses. Man is gonna save this shit show


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

i don't care what anyone says. even the dark depths of 1995 weren't as bad as what we're seeing now.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So when crowd chants for Strowman on a PPV:
> 
> "Crowd is chanting 'Let's Go Roman!'." :lawler


Yeah! Braun Reigns and Roman Strowman


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Every week manages to be worse than the one before, it's incredibly impressive given that this pattern has been going on for several months now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We want Owens!


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie is WWE's biggest heel


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I can't wait until we get to hear about the russev lana engagement :nerd: o here we go


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wake the fuck up, Vince.

There could never be a more clear indicator that Roman Reigns is not a top star, it was tonight. Holy fuck. He was brutal in every aspect of sports entertainment. I know you think he's pretty and all that shit, but holy shit. The guy is garbage!


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

This should be interesting.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev! :rusevyes


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for WWE to somehow explain why Lana and Rusev are now engaged in kayfabe after the last 2 months

:ha


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

SO is Rusev going the Muslim route with having two wives?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> HHH gracing us with his presence is whats best for businesses. Man is gonna save this shit show


And Reigns is going to start shitting Tiffany Cufflinks and the candy bears of Gumdrop Forest are going to make the clouds piss lemonade flavored rain.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> Even Triple H is embarrassed at Raw.


Suddenly that segment makes sense


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Dear WWE, 

Listen to the smarks. Or else.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Why are they breaking kayfabe on the Rusev/Lana engagement? The fuck?


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Me seeing any current WWE storylines


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF? At least Cole acknowledges this. Time for the screwjob.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I would give Summer Rae The D so fast! :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why are they showing this garbage again :StephenA*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Cole calling how this feud doesn't make sense anymore. 

WWE burying their own storyline :lol


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

What are you doing to kayfabe :cry


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

......And they have Summer Rae out there.

:vince

:vince


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

RuRu is what I call my diarrhea... Feed me more!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't even know what to say anymore. 

Why is WWE using real life events to make their storyline even more nonsensical?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait are they actually acknowledging the TMZ story and still having Summer Rae out there with Rusev?

:ha


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ace Boogie said:


> Rusev! :rusevyes


Awww, Rusev, the killer of bad angles


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I need to watch how WWE explains this clusterfuck with Rusev :lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Goodbye remaining viewers........


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

WWE acknowledging Lana and Rusev's engagement since it ruined the angle. Maybe Ziggler will join Summer Rae and turn heel.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

This storyline makes absolutely no sense anymore.

Judging by this RAW, I guess Creative have just thrown in the towel.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

unk won the Monday Night Wars. WWE is complete garbage now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Like I said, WWE is on TMZ's nuts. They just couldn't resist plugging them, yet they're STILL continuing with this awful storyline. Just take Summer off TV without an explanation. No one will question it.*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not even watching this but this actually does sound like the worst Raw episode ever since they went to three hours.

Might watch it tomorrow for the giggles.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

This show is embarrassing, I had to change the channel 15 min ago. Will check the end for ME. Probably more garbage.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens should at least be on commentary.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Why am I not attracted to Summer Ray? I want to be, but my weiner hates her and I can't get an erection when I try to pleasure myself to her...this sucks!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow:lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They probably didn't have an exit strategy for this terrible storyline, so they just took the easy exit.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh fuck this shit. Ryback has no business going over Rusev.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Wait are they actually acknowledging the TMZ story and still having Summer Rae out there with Rusev?
> 
> :ha


WWE even confused at their own storylines, Triple H hanging up on his own show's main event, most entertaining thing that happened all night was a dude in the crowd proposing to his gf.

What is going on?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev being punished for getting engaged :mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow so Rusev looks like a geek.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Aaaand Rusev is an irreparable comedy jobber. Pack it up @Zatchman.*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*So they acknowledge the fact that TMZ brought up Lana and Rusev's real life engagement. Well this just fucked the storyline all up.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev wouldn't cheat!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

rusev got engaged loses to ryback clean im crying at this company


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You let







beat the hottest talent in the industry in RUSEV?

:Out


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

... but, but I thought Lana had become a strong independent lady who'd dress in 90s denim 

Oh... They'll job Rusev out as punishment


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

DON'T YOU GET ENGAGED WITHOUT MY PERMISSION, DAMNIT


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

So who did Rusev piss off backstage?


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

This may sound stupid, but does Rusev normally wear shoes/boots? IIRC he hasn't before. If so, then something just looks different about him.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryback has no talent...that's all I have to say.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Rusev has been Kosloved. All that's left is to pair him with Adam Rose or some shit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rusev looking weak...........against Ryback.

:cry


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

from that angle, you could almost see summer's glovebox.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty much nobody is credible these days outside of Cena

:ha


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Wow so Rusev looks like a geek.


That cant be...they said Cena beating him would elevate him.. :heyman6


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

So Rusev jobs to ryback? Super Cena is enough but this is just awful


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

What the fuck is happening?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Man. What the fuck?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Reading this... I think i'll watch more post game on the cubs. 0.o sounds awful


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Honey Bucket said:


> I'm not even watching this but this actually does sound like the worst Raw episode ever since they went to three hours.
> 
> Might watch it tomorrow for the giggles.


We're beyond the "so bad its good," and into the "so bad its not even ironically good."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dreadful. Fucking dreadful.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess if you ruin the plans of WWE then you get buried!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cespedes home run makes it 10-3 Mets up on Los Doyers. I guess I can turn Raw back on.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Rusev being punished for getting engaged :mj2


My first thought


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

chrome2279 said:


> Family!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SWERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

this kinda makes no sense


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha This company is done. :vince5 tried to break them up and TMZ fucked up their storyline.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

I love Summer.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Let's be honest here I can't see WWE being in existence in 5 years


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, they are painting Summer like the bad guy in this, but she kind of has a point.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer to turn on Ru-Ru and hook up with the soon-to-be-heel Dog Ziggler in 3...2...1...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev getting owned by Big Bird

:ha


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

please keep Summer off the tv for good after this angle :trips7


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ThatOneDude said:


> This may sound stupid, but does Rusev normally wear shoes/boots? IIRC he hasn't before. If so, then something just looks different about him.


He's worn them since he came back from injury


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This storyline has made me pretty much hate everyone involved, but I'd still pee in Lana's pooper even if she had Ebola.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why is Summer Rae even here?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I hate this shit. Rusev getting squashed twice in a week by ryback

Now hes getting owned by summer rae?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

This show is so bad it's good. Too many lulz


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

You couldn't have just had Summer cost Rusev the match rather than Rusev losing clean?

:cry


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh I hope this unlogical Jerry Springer shit is over now. 

OF COURSE NOT THIS IS WWE FUCKERY MUST CONTINUE.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Please make this into a Rusev face turn.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Is it weird that I think Summer is better than Brie on the mic?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BRUH............ Rusev need to put this horse in the Accolade like RIGHT NOW.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck WWE if they bury the GREAT RUSEV!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*IT'S FINALLY OVER!!!!!!!!! :YES :yes :yay *


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

boy, glad I went and missed that by grabbing some hot apple pie..Dutch Apple at that.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

DOES THIS MEAN THE STORYLINE IS OVER?!?!?!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

If this was 15 years ago, Rusev would have suplexed Summer Rae through the ring....I miss those days


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Summer Rae channeling Steph there. Gotta emasculate EVERYONE on the roster!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well hopefully that ends this angle


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

But Ziggler cares ZERO that his GF is engaged to the man he's been feuding with for months?

:ha


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Lol, guess that buys them another week to figure out what the hell to do with this trainwreck.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev Crush! :rusevyes


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Seriously though. They couldnt just have Lana and Rusev reunite through a storyline? WTF? What is the deal with this shit?

I get that Kayfabe is mostly dead, but come on, now.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

COuld they have made Russev look like any more of a bitch? 

Wow!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

At least Rusev can say he got dat Summer pussy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So instead of just ignoring the real life engagement- which happens all the time in wrestling- let's fuck up our storyline even more with real life shit.

Hell, we'll even reveal that Lana is straight up American too!!!!

:vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev just got owned worse than Stephanie has ever owned any male wrestler

:ha


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why do I feel that Vince booked Rusev like this just to get back at Rusev because *HE* felt Rusev wasn't worthy for Lana?

fpalm


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So this whole feud was meant to emasculate Rusev- which it did- all because Vince doesn't like interracial dating?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jim Ross said:


> You couldn't have just had Summer cost Rusev the match rather than Rusev losing clean?
> 
> :cry


That wouldn't be enough punishment for Rusev.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The storyline may be over, but Rusev jobbing has just begun

Vince is pissed


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This Raw needs more New Day! :dance


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

What that fuck was that? This shit is so bad that is good LOL. Rusev 4 life. I want him to turn face with Lana, But I fear he will be a jobber from now on :/ (even more)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> Reigns' money is as a Batista type heel. A guy that wears suits and sunglasses in doors. A guy that says he can fuck any woman in the crowd if he wanted. A jock amongst geeks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Not breaking up in real life when I wanted you to. That's a paddlin" addlin

:vince5


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

New Day Rocks!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Is it weird that I think Summer is better than Brie on the mic?


Umm...not at all. Summer is objectively like...1000 times better on the mic than Brie.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

It's as if the wrestling boots automatically turned Rusev into a pussy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> So instead of just ignoring the real life engagement- which happens all the time in wrestling- let's fuck up our storyline even more with real life shit.
> 
> Hell, we'll even reveal that Lana is straight up American too!!!!
> 
> :vince


It makes zero sense. So now Lana and Rusev have been engaged for a month when just a month ago right before Lana got hurt, Rusev was insulting Lana with fish references and claimed he hated her while Richard Simmons' bicurious son was going balls deep in Lana. 

This shit is TNAish.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Rusev has fallen so far this year and it's really starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Whelp, can't watch any more......Literally falling sleep here. Wonder why? :lol night all!


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Rusev is good enough on the mic and in the ring to be a guy who should be challenging for World Titles and yet the WWE have him in a neverending feud that has killed the careers of everyone involved.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Owens is over in chi-town.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace my OTP of Summer and Ru-Ru (2015-2015)

You will be missed. :'(


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh god now their feeding Kevin, Kalisto :mj2


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

whoa that Owens pop!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Finally! wens2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kevin Owens gets the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So this 6 month time wasting storyline with little development was all for nothing. smh.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> He's worn them since he came back from injury


Oh really? Wow I guess I never noticed.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Kevin OOOOOOOOOOOOO-wens! :mark:


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Exactly!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for Owens to provide for his family wens2


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*That pop for Kevin though.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Squash match incoming.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What is this sorcery? A FRESH MATCH UP!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ace Boogie said:


> This Raw needs more New Day!


Don't beg for them to run it in the ground.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Owens gives them both finishers!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

mattheel said:


> Umm...not at all. Summer is objectively like...1000 times better on the mic than Brie.


Okay, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't hallucinating. I do hope she'll get more mic time now that she's apparently on her own now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Damn it Rusev! I tried to break you 2 up, fuck you for not accepting







!" :vince3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This should be a fun squash, at least.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens is talking trash to Cole! :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kevin Owens has so much talent and Ryback has so little that WWE should repay me with one night of Sasha Banks. I win!!!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Owens needs to just go lesnar on cole


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Aaaand Rusev is an irreparable comedy jobber. Pack it up @Zatchman.*


:fuckthis

I'll have my Ru-Ru title reign one day.. ONE DAY DAMN IT!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens trolling! :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Only guy over in a match so far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO IS SO BASED


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Owens is such a POS.

It's awesome.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope they turn Owens face and have him win the RR this year is Bryan isn't cleared, if his momentum continues to upswing then they might have no choice


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What an epic botch! :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolOwens :chlol

Shame he fucked up Kalisto's springboard dragonrana, though.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Kevin Owens be like: "Cole Senpai notice me"*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This match should be over already!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This Raw at least made an attempt at switching up the match pairings a little bit. Owens gets a squash to make himself look good. There should be more matches like that.


----------



## Rum The Terrible (Aug 19, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Kevin Owens has so much talent and Ryback has so little that WWE should repay me with one night of Sasha Banks. I win!!!


Dude. We get it. You want to fuck one of the divas. Stop trying so hard to convince us that you're straight.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

There we go! Now go end Sin Cara!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RAW has made me cry
show is not any damn good
Kevin Owens, cool


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I read that Kalisto has a big penis as seen in his sexual tape with Darren Young that recently leaked...


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Where's Green shirt smiley face guy? Even he is bored with this show?!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Whats up with Rusev losing to Ryback? Sadly.. two guys who at one time were built like monsters.

I did like where they went with the "Lana and Rusev are engaged" thing. Although Summer Rae standing there cheering Rusev on during the match was stupid when she was mad at him the whole time. She should have stayed in the back and then walked out during the match, distracting Rusev and costing him the match.

..and speaking of guys who were once monsters.. heres Owens. Funny how all 3 of these guys have 1 thing in common of losing all momentum after losing to Cena.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man I hate how Eden pronounces "Owens".


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Awesome little squash. Owens/Kalisto MOTN IMO. I want Kalisto as a singles competitor.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait the IC champ is winning matches on Raw? What world have we crossed over into?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

OWENS :lmao :lmao :lmao

He's easily been the best part of this Raw.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Head hit the mat, looks like the pop up powerbomb is being banned


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens is the Man!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, Payday is to blame for Kane in the mainevent


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

chargebeam said:


> Man I hate how Eden pronounces "Owens".


"Keeeevin ooooOOOOOOwwwweeeeenns"


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i felt that delivery from summer, that's the passion i like to see. she's always been one of the few girls in the company with the it factor. even going back to total divas, her feud with natalya was the only entertaining thing that ever happened on that show. owens sliding under the bottom rope was good shit. at least the last 20 minutes of raw have been good.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Want to know a truly sad fact? Every time I come back(I'm watching GF2 and turning during commercials), my last comments are still on the page others are commenting on. That's how far the Raw Thread has fallen and it's due to the really shitty succession of Raws.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Well that was good. 

Owens is a breath of fresh air, and is one of the ONLY guys booked well.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope someone has checked on Brie. She hit the announce desk hard!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I liked South Park's Colonel Sanders better.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to see Kalisto look rather capable in his hometown. Hopefully they push him soon, though. Dude has a very marketable look _and_ is a thrill to watch even when under Vince and Dunn's eyes.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

The Kevin Owens Show 
wens2wens2wens2wens2wens2
You're goddamn right


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Owens most over talent tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rodgers said:


> IT'S ME
> IT'S ME
> D
> D
> P


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dat Summer Rae promo is the highlight of the night. (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Damn I was in the shower. I missed KO! Fuck.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Best parts of the show so far back to back. Hilarious Summer Rae Promo followed by KO match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Now we need The Boss to have a match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Just realized there is a building up Big Shoe segment tonight yet :mj2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Feed Brie to Sasha!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm going to sign off before this Kane/Rollins bullshit starts.

Good night all.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rum The Terrible said:


> Dude. We get it. You want to fuck one of the divas. Stop trying so hard to convince us that you're straight.


But I'm already gay...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Just realized there is a building up Big Shoe segment tonight yet :mj2


Christ...I was thinking the same exact thing....Please no...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This show looks so weird.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Welp, time to fuck off!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Jobber entrance revolution. I bet Kane IN THE MAIN FREE KING EVENT is going to have a jobber entrance.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No.

No they are not calling themselves NBC.
:vince


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte has a nice body and nice tits.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the fuck is Natalya wearing?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why is Becky still advertising Paige shirts :kobe? She looks the dumbest out of everyone for still blindly supporting her.*



Zatchman said:


> :fuckthis
> 
> I'll have my Ru-Ru title reign one day.. ONE DAY DAMN IT!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Roflmao ....Seriously..Team NBC? As in "No Body Cares'...there's a recipe for success right there...NBC-lowest rated "network" bar none.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Sigh. I'm already over this.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

PAIGE YOU TURNED HEEL ON THEM THREE FUCKING TIMES AND TOLD THEM HOW AWFUL THEY WERE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is HiaC this Sunday? No Taker at all to build main event :ha

Go away WWE.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Paige is becoming annoying


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Everybody wants to see The Boss so I give them Charlotte instead! :vince3


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane Rollins lumberjack won't happen and will be some clusterfuck. Will they still be able to squeeze in the big shit with time running out?


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I read that Kalisto has a big penis as seen in his sexual tape with Darren Young that recently leaked...


Links or GTFO.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Bella matches on one Raw?

I am sincerely sorry for whatever I did to upset you God


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

charlotte throws the worst chops i've ever seen.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ace Boogie said:


> Charlotte has a nice body and nice tits.


But her face...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on Brie!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CHARLOTTE, CUT THAT SHIT OUT!*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I thought you couldn't have guys vs women in WWE matches?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

magictrevor said:


> Kane Rollins lumberjack won't happen and will be some clusterfuck. Will they still be able to squeeze in the big shit with time running out?


Some stupid ass fuckery will happen for sure.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Paige is so annoying.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*So again Team PCB are still associating with each other. For some reason.*


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Saxton: "I don't understand this at all"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That wedgie on Nikki :datass


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

a missle drop kick im fucking done this is amazing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## Souper (Jun 15, 2009)

Hahahahahahah


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

finalnight said:


> But her face...


That is a different story for sure!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

finalnight said:


> But her face...


Same qualities as her dad


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I kinda hate Nikki, but I love Brie.

*BRIE MODE!* :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A missile dropick ends the match :LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Charlotte eats the pin off a forearm (that barely connected) and missile dropkick!? I CAN'T WITH THIS FUCKING COMPANY! :ti


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Fuck this match. 16 Bit Themes just released a new remix! And guess who it is... CUH-LAPPP


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

YES BRIE WINS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

A missile dropkick defeats a current champion? 

What year is this?


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

These fucking weird ass storylines. :kobe


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wooow! Brie Bella with the pin 

:yes


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

LMAO Alicia pulling Becky off the apron after the match is over.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Brie pinning the champion???!? WHAT IS THIS UTTER FUCKING SHIT?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

What in the flying fuck was that shit?

That just flat out sucked.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> 2 Bella matches on one Raw?
> 
> I am sincerely sorry for whatever I did to upset you God


All of us must have peed in his corn flakes....

"You can look but you can't watch...we're only entertaining when we botch"...sigh


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That is the first time I have seen someone win with a dropkick off of the middle rope ever!


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Vince trolling this crowd so hard.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> 2 Bella matches on one Raw?
> 
> I am sincerely sorry for whatever I did to upset you God


2 divas matches
Rusev loses
Cesaro loses
Cenawinslol

Damn. What's next? Seth loses or is booked in a nonsensical manner again?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice to see one of Queen Nikki's minions get a win for a change.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why can't Kane just text Triple H


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

These bits are fucking terrible.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> charlotte throws the worst chops i've ever seen.


Yeah, the only reason she does them is because shes ric flair light


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

DEmon Kane isn't corporate Kane is he.

There's that right.


CM punk chants.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh bugger off Bella's, 2 divas matches tonight, guess who got the pins.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sad crowd chanting for CM Punk, lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CM Punk!!!!!


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Why is Becky still advertising Paige shirts :kobe? She looks the dumbest out of everyone for still blindly supporting her.*


Sad but true.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie is still so mad!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

FINALLY unk


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And again with the Punk chants.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CM PUNK


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd chanting for Punk

:lmao

If only we got Punk/Rollins instead of Kane/Rollins

:ha


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Why is Becky still advertising Paige shirts :kobe? She looks the dumbest out of everyone for still blindly supporting her.*


*Rusev finally beat Cena in a dirty fashion at Payback 2020, immediately gets cashed in on.*

My reaction:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Corporate Kane is gonna pick Demon Kane to replace him


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

AngryConsumer said:


> A missile dropkick defeats a current champion?
> 
> What year is this?


It's 1978 here in Mid South Wrestling...the top face is "Flying" Bill Watson, known for his dropkick and who do these newcomers, the Fabulous Freebirds, think they are? 

And "Shadowcran" aka Eddie Riley is 7 years old, and will turn 8 in 2 months.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Epic close up on the mug...aaaaaannnnnddd. Scene.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You sad motherfuckers in that crowd. :lmao
Punk wants nothing to do with you.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> Saxton: "I don't understand this at all"


Not often I agree with Saxton.

When Brie Bella pins the divas champion because the champions former team mate pushed her new team mate because the new team mate was trying to stop the opponents team from causing a distraction...then what's the square root x over a?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chicago geeks really chanting Punk. Holding on to hope. Give it up and watch him get knocked the fuck out in UFCunk2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

hoping for CM Punk chants in the mainevent


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Despite the low ratings, I see Raw hasn't changed much... Just glad that I watched the first 85% in fastforward.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Why can't Kane just text Triple H


Because he'll end up texting himself :nash


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CM Punk Chants? unk


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sasha Banks better wrestle on Smackdown!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Will be Big Show


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Best storyline since Katie Vick or when Edge stole Paul Bearer for rape purposes in 2010...


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm not even joking. You need to take all of the women off the TV for a couple of months bar Charlotte/Becky/Sasha/Nikki/Paige/Natalya and then just make them all competitive for the title. The current storyline is burying every single woman out there. They all look fucking awful. The NXT Ironwoman Match being as good as it was only makes matters worse.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *Kevin Owens be like: "Cole Senpai notice me"*


"I-It's not like I pop-up powerbomb luchadors to appeal to you! B-BAKA!" :evans


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So instead of just ignoring the real life engagement- which happens all the time in wrestling- let's fuck up our storyline even more with real life shit.
> 
> Hell, we'll even reveal that Lana is straight up American too!!!!
> 
> :vince


Lana's new theme


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

These Chicago motherfuckers have no class.




Where are the Ace Steel chants? WHERE?!?!?!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> A missile dropkick defeats a current champion?
> 
> What year is this?


but a 10 foot drop on his head won't keep Cena down. Oh it's 2015 alright :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> Because he'll end up texting himself :nash


You know, with the CM Punk chants, I was thinking... why the fuck did Nash text himself again?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Seth doesn't even show up. This match is an injustice!


----------



## TheBiz123 (Mar 30, 2015)

OMG ITS CM PUNK!!

Will say no one ever lol

but seriously its Undertaker, Considering the tour atm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Crowd chanting for Punk
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


Punk returning to this hot garbage company would receive the loudest pop of all time.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lmao Chicago chanting for a quitter. So sad


He don't care about any of you none what so ever.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Really though. It's amazing how Punk is still one of the most over guys in the company... and he hasn't appeared in WWE programming for nearly 2 years :lmao


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

i got backing to wrestling about a year ago after not having watched it at all since around 2001...i regret this life decision greatly now


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> R.I.P. in peace my OTP of Summer and Ru-Ru (2015-2015)
> 
> You will be missed. :'(


"RUUUU-RUUUU!"

:batista3


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Charlotte eats the pin off a forearm (that barely connected) and missile dropkick!? I CAN'T WITH THIS FUCKING COMPANY! :ti


And Charlotte goes for a spear and it's more like a mid section clothesline, the only one not embarrassing is Sasha, I'm even over Paige other than she's nice to look at imo.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth don't talk to Big Show!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MOAR fuckery.

Here we go


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big Show vs Rollins? :hano


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige look angry on commentary. Like she hated what was being to to he through
her headset. And a missile dropkick [Let alone bries weak ass one] defeats charlotte.

WTF!!!!!! 

Get paige out of this fucking rut. Get her mean and vicious and have her go feud
with the newly crowd face sasha banks and do this fucker right...FUCK ME!!!!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Show's face & pose = My reaction to WWE Raw


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Ace Boogie said:


> Sasha Banks better wrestle on Smackdown!


But nobody watches Smackdown though.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

If it's Big Slow/Rollins, Just do yourself a favor and forget USA and Raw exists.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Big Shoe just turn back face?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is a weasel!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Kane's face. I love him.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Big Show in the main event? They have to be trolling us with this shit.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

How do you make a Kane vs Rollins match worse?

Add the big show.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Rollins booked like a geek on Raw. EVERYONE DRINK A SHOT.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Schizo Kane's jolliness is rather charming. :I

I still wish Ashley was around as his sidekick, though. :yum:



Stone Hot said:


> It was just too long


Agreed that it needed to be trimmed down just a tad, but at least the positives outweighed the negatives.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Are they really gonna do Rollins vs. Demon Kane now? WWE just doesn't give a fuck anymore. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Re-capping this shit again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Brock/Taker video

:ha


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shit, that better not be a tease for Big Show/Rollins feud


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm actually excited for Brock being on Austin's podcast.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Did Big Shoe just turn back face?












:vince$


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Are they seriously showing this video package AGAIN?

:ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

It looks so dumb when they put an old film effect on HD video that is 18 months old


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Vince, Please don't let Raw be shitty next week when I go.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That Mohawk was so cringeworthy


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Are we going to get Dude Kane? Cactus Kane?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Raw is replay!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Another Brock/Taker video
> 
> :ha


:fuckthis its getting annoying


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So we're definitely going to see Rollins/Kane/Big Show all in the same ring competing for the championship at some point, right?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Did Big Shoe just turn back face?


He's part heel/ part face or "Fael" for short..pronounced "Fail".


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Austin on RAW next week?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder who will face Rollins in the main event?


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Really though. It's amazing how Punk is still one of the most over guys in the company... and he hasn't appeared in WWE programming for nearly 2 years :lmao


It's just because they're in Chicago tbh.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Seth's opponent better not be Y2J


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

if it just me, or does that promo music sound like a Dark Knight soundtrack knockoff?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Punk returning to this hot garbage company would receive the loudest pop of all time.


A huge pop, yes, biggest of all time? No.

Foley winning the title, Bryan winning the title, The Rock returning, are just a few that would still top it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> "RUUUU-RUUUU!"
> 
> :batista3







:cry


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Heyman's promos just annoying and repetitive at this point


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> I'm actually excited for Brock being on Austin's podcast.


He actually does pretty well in a more closed environment. Did great on ESPN. 

I'm looking forward as well.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Isaac Yankem incoming!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> So we're definitely going to see Rollins/Kane/Big Show all in the same ring competing for the championship at some point, right?


I'd rather have my eyes clawed out!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It'll be Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm Kane! He'll come to the ring with tiptoe through the tulips as his theme music, with a braided blonde wig for hair, wearing a 1800's fashion dress while throwing flowers from a basket to the crowd. 

I'd still yawn and change the channel


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> You sad motherfuckers in that crowd. :lmao
> Punk wants nothing to do with you.


I know, right?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

mightymike1986 said:


> Isaac Yankem incoming!


New Diesel IMO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AMBROSE?


Did Rusev just crack a big goofy smile just now? :lol


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

They are willing to give Taker's legacy to Brock....


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Big E. imitating Big Show


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens looks like he doesn't even want to be a lumberjack.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit a wild Swagger appears!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

New Day :ha


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol the new day big e dkm and a swagger sighting


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I just switched over from Dodgers-Mets to see that HIAC promo with Taker-Brock.

Are they actually trying to convince us that match is going to be what it would've been a decade plus ago? To quote The Miz... _Really?_


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

I hope its Sami Zayn


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

PLEASE BE DANIEL BRYAN.!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cole just spoiled it. "Not CORPORATE Kane!" unkout


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

At least The New Day gets more screen time! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ace Boogie said:


> Owens looks like he doesn't even want to be a lumberjack.


Who does, it's the definition of enhancement talent.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

All the geeks are lumberjacks.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Man. Would you imagine if Demon Kane would be Rollins' opponent? How shocking would that be?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I just switched over from Dodgers-Mets to see that HIAC promo with Taker-Brock.
> 
> Are they actually trying to convince us that match is going to be what it would've been a decade plus ago? To quote The Miz... _Really?_


Match already happened at No Mercy '02 anyway


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

it can't be demon kane.... it just can't be....


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Vince, Please don't let Raw be shitty next week when I go.


I'm afraid I've got some bad news :barrett


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

We all know it'll be Demon Kane because it's not the same person.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Geeee said:


> New Diesel IMO


Or the Unabomber, with Al Snow as his tag team partner.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

OOOOHHHHH MYYYY IT'S THE MASKED DEMON KANNNEE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> He's part heel/ part face or "Fael" for short..pronounced "Fail".


BRILLIANT!


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

DANIEL BRYAN OR SAMI ZAYN.

MY HEART IS READY TO BE DISAPPOINTED.

BECAUSE IT WILL PROBABLY BE Y2J

FUCK.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

My expectations of the writers are so low that I'm going to be ecstatic if it's not Kane.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SH.KN_Outsiders said:


> it can't be demon kane.... it just can't be....


IT will be #LOL #RAW


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This match is going to be Booty!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Seth's opponent is the undefeated Commercial Break.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah...if it ends up being Demon Kane. Ill change the channel. And i have only willingly missed one other Seth Rollins match.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

How long is this "match" going to last. They can't have long.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Please Daniel Bryan. Please Sami Zayn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK

:mark:

HBK and ROLLINS must have a segment together next week :cudi


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO WOODS


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Who does, it's the definition of enhancement talent.


He gets a chance to beat somebody up at least!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Here comes the jobber nusic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So no Stone Cold next week?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

New Day rocking out to Rollin's music


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like austin is just doing the podcast only


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rollins getting zero crowd reaction, your world champ people


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Or...he could put on gladiator gear, come out in large hockey mask as "The REborn Lord Humongous!!"...hell, that might actually be entertaining.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I saw Swagger! He lives! I don't understand why he isn't on Raw anymore.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Kevin Owens looks unimpressed.

Just like me @ this show.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

New Day rocking out for Seth's music :mark:


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

It's already 10:59 pm EST.

Hilarious all this hype for the main event is going to end up being a 5 minute match.

......... when Cena/Ziggler goes for 20 mins earlier.

That's terrible booking.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I hate lumberjack matches. It makes all of the midcarders look like even bigger jobbers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins on Sportscenter :Cocky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS on SPORTSCENTER tomoorow NIGHT

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:drose


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cody Rhodes has to be the luckiest man alive!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ANd literally no one gives a shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

New Day rocking out to Rolilns theme has made up FOR THIS ENTIRE SHITTY SHOW.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

fuck this shit. this is so pathetic


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

checkcola said:


> IT will be #LOL #RAW


fuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Yup. Disappointing.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH MMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

God this is stupid


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

THE SHOCK

Rollins' face :lmao I made the exact same face


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha

FUCK WWE!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Here I am, sitting in front of Raw, wishing it was Wednesday already so I could be watching an hour of NXT instead.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, this was about as surprising as rain being wet....

zzzzz


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Geeee said:


> New Diesel IMO


Damn, Fake Diesel didn't show up!


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

it's demon kane

z z Z z z Z z z Z


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Jordan


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Yup. Back to MNF. I hate having to do it to Seth...but God dammit, Vince.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins is going to be on ESPN! :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd i'm out


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So your WWE Title match at the PPV in 2 weeks is your Raw ME

:ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHOCKING!

:ha


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

WHAT A FUCKING SHOCK.

I AM SO SHOCKED. SHOCKED I TELL YOU.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

WCWWE. :vince


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Demon Kane! I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why do I have a feeling Kane is going over clean.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

mattheel said:


> New Day rocking out for Seth's music :mark:


I still say they need all the titles, I love them.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KAne's mask isn't on right.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Kane needs SQUASHED at Hell In A Cell and be done with this feud.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A wild Jack Swagger appeared! Someone get Thwaggah up in this bitch ASAP! :O


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Even michael cole couldn't be bothered to sell that "surprise"

This storyline is a bloody insult, even kids would think its stupid.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Why doesn't Sheamus cash in here?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Drop Dead WWE


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SH.KN_Outsiders said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuck


The crowd is in complete silence, complete awe of THEDEMONKANE


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day loves Seth! :dance


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This match is going to be brutal at Hell in a Cell. And by brutal I mean bad.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Just tuned in. I assume I haven't missed much...


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

LOL rusev looking like a bitch.

i mean just wow


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

I need a gif of that Seth reaction


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

WWE is so terrible.. Back to MNF


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fucking Darren Young...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a surprise! :jr


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TNA! TNA! TNA!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins still in a shirt?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Everyone expected this match tonight Cole. WTF are you talking about :lmao


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Season 2 of Lucha Underground can't come fast enough.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince should be embarrassed with how much the audience is disconnected from his product. They were chanting for Punk to come out and got Kane. :ha


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

checkcola said:


> The crowd is in complete silence, complete awe of THEDEMONKANE


Seems more like they just yawned and looked at their watches to see how long they have to suffer through the rest of this shit.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Big Show and Kane staredown..

*crickets*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kane Vs. Big Show feud incoming...again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Shoe turned back HEEL 15 minutes after his face turn :ha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

HHHbkDX said:


> Just tuned in. I assume I haven't missed much...


Just the usual crap Raw!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Big Show face AND heel turn in one night!!!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> Rollins still in a shirt?


He's stealing Sting's thunder


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

This is legitimately pissing me off. I want Kane gone forever after this.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

So they are literally referring to him as "Demon Kane".

This is so bad.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*I like how they HAVE to say "Demon Kane" instead of just Kane.*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

STAHP REFERRING TO HIM AS "DEMON KANE!" 

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

San Diego Superchargers just scored now lead 17-10. Phillip Rivers to Antonio Gate.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Xavier hyping for Rollins :Cocky


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Xavier still yelling LOL.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Did Big Show turn face or heel?


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

The main event of Raw and fucking Big Show is made to look stronger than anyone.

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big Show! :lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

What a terrible sell of the Knee


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

New Day is making this match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Vince should be embarrassed with how much the audience is disconnected from his product. They were chanting for Punk to come out and got Kane. :ha


No they know exactly what they are doing this Chicago crowd.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

SWAGGER lookin like FRIEDRICK from "Sound of Music" :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just put the title on Kane already so we can laugh even harder at this product.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey guys, if I didn't know any better, I'd say that Kane is "The Demon" right now! :wee-bey


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AngryConsumer said:


> STAHP REFERRING TO HIM AS "DEMON KANE!"
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!


But how will we know the difference between the two? *scratches head*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


*STAHP!* :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sweet move by Seth!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Still burying the Frog Splash :mj2

RIPEddie


----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

Big shows knockout punch is the most overpowered move in WWE history &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; one punch and the unstoppable demon is out


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Main Event. Crowd is done. Crickets. 

That's what's called, 'NOT ENTERTAINMENT'.

They don't WRESTLING but can't even deliver entertainment.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Anybody notice how Reigns, Ambrose, Orton, and the Wyatts aren't out there.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Seth's Frog Splash is amazing, looks so great. You'd think he's a Guerrero.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Kane Vs. Big Show feud incoming...again.


Hey! It's 2001 and time for this feud to happen...Wait a minute..you mean it's NOT 2001? 

2015? Then why the fuck are these two relics still employed and main eventing?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Did Big Show turn face or heel?


He's a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Jobber brawl! :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is one of those times where Regal should turn out the lights.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

But really though. Why are we even having this match now? Does WWE even give a fuck anymore? :lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Inb4 they add Big Show to the match at HiaC.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

We need a big resets after Hell in Cell.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Main Event. Crowd is done. Crickets.
> 
> That's what's called, 'NOT ENTERTAINMENT'.
> 
> They don't WRESTLING but can't even deliver entertainment.


They should just change their name to "World"


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

This is awful. Like, surprisingly bad.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:maury This is so stupid


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And the fuckery ensues


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

By the way.....is Kane a face now or something?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big E better run!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

3 hours just for the show to end in fuckery.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Big E makes the best fucking faces I swear.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank You Based New Day :evans

R.I.P. in peace Xavier D':


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

This is disgusting. Kane is the top monster heel in 2015. I just can't with this fuckery. :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

NEW DAY ROCKS! NEW DAY ROCKS!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol big e


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

#LOLROLLINSLOSESCLEAN


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

FUCK ME FOR THE LOVE OF GODDD :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The WWE Champion jobbing clean to Kane in 2015 folks :ha


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rollins loses. He has lost before every ppv against who he faces


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What is the point of this?


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Honestly, Big how could do a good job as director of operations after Kane loses at HIAC.

Sure, he may be old now, not exciting, etc. But he's actually pretty funny, good actor, and could be really good in a more suit role. As long as he's not wrestling very often - I think he can still be used well in that role. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kobefacepalm

This is fucking terrible


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

This washed up has been just beat the champ clean, SMDH.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

well, that was an insult to a parakeet's intelligence.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

yup.... worst booked champion in history


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Please step down Vince you're senile at this point.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

and rollins loses again...i hate the wwe so much


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait, was this No DQ? 

I'm pretty sure 10 guys just ran into the ring and did run ins. That should have been a DQ. 

And how many shows are going to have Seth getting tombstoned?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Bradshaw's going hoarse. Sounds like a prime opportunity to take him off commentary for a bit and let someone else take the helm for a week.

:kobe9


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

I give up. I'm 95% sure I'm done with Raw.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

How was RAW guys ?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is horrible. What an incredibly, impossibly, mind-blowingly ATROCIOUS segment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trash Trash Trash It's fucking Trash.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Horrible show from start to finish. Everyone looked like shit, except for Cena, of course.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> The WWE Champion jobbing clean to Kane in 2015 folks


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

CENA KICKS OUT OF FOUR FINISHERS. YOUR KAYFABE BEST WRESTLER CAN'T KICK OUT OF ONE!

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Seth Rollins is ruined, and its not his fault at all.

Fuck WWE creative. 30-40 individuals that don't deserve the jobs that they have. Fucking fire them all already


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Triple H is going to be irate!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Watertaco said:


> This is awful. Like, surprisingly bad.


Ugh, 

Could we be looking at the new WHC in THE DEMON?

Not even Demon Kane, just Demon.

This was like a filler Smackdown mainevent.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

:larry


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

You guys think WWE is setting up Kane v Lesnar for Lesnar's next appearance? Kane has been using the tombstone as of late. Kane interferes in Taker v Lesnar.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

A Swagger sighting! lol That poor dude..

Kane just pinned Rollins practically clean before their match at HIAC. How is this best for business WWE?


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Could have sworn Cole said it was a title match...


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

So are we still going to have idiots place the blame squarely on Rollins for the shit product?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Whats the point of the ppv match when kane just beat Seth on RAW?

Seth is so weak looking a diva could pin him and i wouldnt be shocked.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahahaaha this is ridiculous. I guess wwe don't care about showing ppv matches on free tv now as all their content is the same. But having the champion lose clean 2 weeks before is just insane. What an appalling storyline.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Called it. DEATH wins but there will be some foolery in HIAC that will allow Seth to win. I didn't mind Seth losing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Non title matches

ut


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

It's incredible how Raw manages to surpass itself every week in being FUCKING TERRIBLE.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

At least the Steelers just tied the Chargers?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"There's nothing wrong with Rollins' title reign. This is great heel booking." :gtfo*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh shit, Bradshaw's going hoarse. Sounds like a prime opportunity to take him off commentary for a bit and let someone else take the helm for a week.
> 
> :kobe1


Corey Graves?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HHHbkDX said:


> Seth Rollins is ruined, and its not his fault at all.
> 
> Fuck WWE creative. 30-40 individuals that don't deserve the jobs that they have. Fucking fire them all already


It's Vince. He needs to be forced out.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

If Reigns was our champion like he was suppose to be he wouldnt be losing to kane in 2015. 2015!!! It seems like saying the year after a statement makes it more powerful


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

What the hell is going on? RAW has been absolutely terrible week after week for so long. They can barely do anything right these days.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Somebody call the police!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Ending was clearly for the live crowd, because on tv this ending is a mess. Nice to see crowd really into it tho, I think Chicago might have taken NYC's place as best crowd Arena. They were hot all night as long as what was given to them deserve a response. 

Just saying, how someone who got their ass beat by Brock just knocked out a Demon who is fighting for the Championship? Kane should have ate that punch and knocked Big Show out ... And why is Kane fighting heels and getting fucked up my a mortal, smaller Seth. Just wasn't getting it, this whole year long intraction between seth and Kane has been uncomfortable, but it is what it is, not terrible. 

But this has been a great raw,first two hours were straight entertainment and excitement, started doing math assignment right as Reigns started to fight Brawn, don't know how I feel about Braun losing his streak/power.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Advertise Seth to appear on ESPN tomorrow but book him like this :lel. I'm always told that Seth is like a son to HHH, is this all Vince's idea?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

That ending was too sick. WWE is not usually good with lumberjack matches, but this one was really entertaining to watch. Kane hit 3 finishers and Rollins didn't come off as a pussy. And New Day were also awesome. 

CHICAGO. :drose


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> The WWE Champion jobbing clean to Kane in 2015 folks :ha


Am I in hell? Did that really just happen? Wow. And to think I stopped playing the Witcher 3 for this. This is a circus.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

There's nothing left to say about Seth's booking. 

You don't need words to say how bad it's been.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Having Kane doing the same shit Taker does, feels like that time your mom couldn't afford a decent Batman for your birthday party so she tells your fat uncle to do the schtick. Seriously, fuck off with the Kane stuff in 2015 WWE.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> It's Vince. He needs to be forced out.


Only thing that's gonna force him out is death


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

bkfestivus said:


> What the hell is going on? RAW has been absolutely terrible week after week for so long. They can barely do anything right these days.


Vince and his boys are what is going on!


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Ok so if you just give away the match on free TV, why the fuck would I care to watch Hell in a Cell? I already saw the fucking match. And not to mention that they will have just a regular match at the PPV, so really why bother watching.

I don't understand how they fail to get this.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Medicaid said:


> Ending was clearly for the live crowd, because on tv this ending is a mess. Nice to see crowd really into it tho, I think Chicago might have taken NYC's place as best crowd Arena. They were hot all night as long as what was given to them deserve a response.
> 
> Just saying, how someone who got their ass beat by Brock just knocked out a Demon who is fighting for the Championship? Kane should have ate that punch and knocked Big Show out ... And why is Kane fighting heels and getting fucked up my a mortal, smaller Seth. Just wasn't getting it, this whole year long intraction between seth and Kane has been uncomfortable, but it is what it is, not terrible.
> 
> But this has been a great raw,first two hours were straight entertainment and excitement, started doing math assignment right as Reigns started to fight Brawn, don't know how I feel about Braun losing his streak/power.


Cool story bro.(Y)unkout


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

now what was the point of New Day looking strong to end RAW last week when that storyline didn't really go anywhere today?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev should just quit.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Like why are we doing this? Why are we actually watching this terrible product? Are we all deep down incredibly masochistic people?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

What if...

The show was meant to be deliberately bad in kayfabe so that next week they can fire Kane for booking such a shitty show and getting such bad ratings?

:vince5


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Roxinius said:


> Only thing that's gonna force him out is death


Just like Michael Meyers, Vince will never die


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

TheMightyQuinn said:


> Cool story bro.(Y)unkout


I thought it said meth the first time I read it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Medicaid said:


> Ending was clearly for the live crowd, because on tv this ending is a mess. Nice to see crowd really into it tho, I think Chicago might have taken NYC's place as best crowd Arena. They were hot all night as long as what was given to them deserve a response.
> 
> Just saying, how someone who got their ass beat by Brock just knocked out a Demon who is fighting for the Championship? Kane should have ate that punch and knocked Big Show out ... And why is Kane fighting heels and getting fucked up my a mortal, smaller Seth. Just wasn't getting it, this whole year long intraction between seth and Kane has been uncomfortable, but it is what it is, not terrible.
> 
> But this has been a great raw,first two hours were straight entertainment and excitement, started doing math assignment right as Reigns started to fight Brawn, don't know how I feel about Braun losing his streak/power.


Ever hear of a group called Napolean XVI? They had a song called "they're coming to take me away haha"..

Well, the funny white men in the clean white coats are coming to take you away. This show was shit and is what we fans have come to expect of this entire product.

"They're coming to take me away haha, they're coming to take me away hoho hehe to the happy home, with the flowers and chirping birds where life is beautiful all the time."


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

If Seth doesnt win clean as a fucking whistle at HIAC...


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

So, is Rollins being punished or something, makes no sense to make the WWE champ look like such a putz, devalues the title and the brand as a whole, given that the title is supposed to be what everyone is aspiring to win.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> What if...
> 
> The show was meant to be deliberately bad in kayfabe so that next week they can fire Kane for booking such a shitty show and getting such bad ratings?
> 
> :vince5


Then who would they blame when the show still sucked? :trips9


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Only good thing on Raw at the moment are the new day


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Like why are we doing this? Why are we actually watching this terrible product? Are we all deep down incredibly masochistic people?


I was watching the Chargers and Steelers while playing the Witcher on my PC. I thought to myself, "hmmm, I haven't watched RAW in a while. Maybe I should check it out." I change the channel, to the tune of Kane beating Rollins clean. I changed the channel almost instantly. Watching the game again.

Fuck Vince.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Ever hear of a group called Napolean XVI? They had a song called "they're coming to take me away haha"..
> 
> Well, the funny white men in the clean white coats are coming to take you away. This show was shit and is what we fans have come to expect of this entire product.
> 
> "They're coming to take me away haha, they're coming to take me away hoho hehe to the happy home, with the flowers and chirping birds where life is beautiful all the time."


The crowd sucked also!


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

What an exciting show that was


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Full lyrics:



Remember when you ran away and I got on my knees and begged you not to leave because I'd go berzerk?
Well, you left me anyhow and the days got worse and worse and now you see I've gone completely out of my mind.

And They're coming to take me away Ha Ha
They're coming to take me away ho ho he he ha ha
to the funny farm where life is beautiful all the time, and I'll be happy to see those nice young men in their clean white coats
and they're coming to take me away ha ha

You thought it was joke and so you laughed, you laughed when I had said that losing you would make me flip my lid, right? You know you laughed, I heard you laugh, you laughed, you laughed and laughed and then you left, but now you know I'm utterly mad.

And they're coming to take me away Ha Ha
They're coming to take me away ho ho he he ha ha
To the happy home with trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes
They're coming to take me away ha ha...

I cooked your food, I cleaned your house, and this is how you paid me back for all my kind unselfish loving deeds. Huh? Well you just wait they'll find you yet, and when they do they'll put you in the ASPCA you mangy mutt.

And They're coming to take me away Ha Ha
They're coming to take me away ho ho he he ha ha
To the funny farm where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be happy to see those nice men in their clean white coats
They're coming to take me away Ha Ha
To the happy home with trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket weavers who sit and smile and twiddle thier thumbs and toes
They're coming to take me away Ha Ha Ha

Your home the one the bank foreclosed, You cried to me Monogamy is the way we both must live or you'll feel hurt. But, I see, I see there's someone new, your anxious poly-pure-bred coat was even gone at our place while I paid the rent, thanks!

And They're coming to take me away Ha Ha
They're coming to take me away ho ho he he ha ha
To the loony bin with all you can eat perscription drugs like thorizine, and lithium, and electric shock and insulin
They're coming to take me away Ha Ha

Read more: Lard - They're Coming To Take Me Away Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

And when seth turns w


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CptRonCodpiece said:


> So, is Rollins being punished or something, makes no sense to make the WWE champ look like such a putz, devalues the title and the brand as a whole, given that the title is supposed to be what everyone is aspiring to win.


Maybe that's Triple H's end game...devalue Raw and raise up NXT? >


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Randy Orton and Dean Ambrose vs. Braun Strowman and Luke Harper at WWE Hell In a Cell will apparently be on the Kickoff pre-show.

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

When seth turns they will expect us to believe that hes unstoppable and fearless


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Randy Orton and Dean Ambrose vs. Braun Strowman and Luke Harper at WWE Hell In a Cell will apparently be on the Kickoff pre-show.
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


Orton and Ambrose relegated to a pre-show match. This is too much. :lmao


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

>tunes into raw
>hopes something good happens
>nothing good happens
>repeat every week


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I've always been a Kane mark, so I loved it.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Seeing Queen Nikki continues to be the best part of the show.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

Being objective, the first 2 hours were OK, nothing groundbreaking, but nothing world ending. That 3rd hour was the drizzling shits though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Seeing Queen Nikki continues to be the best part of the show.


Needs to win the title back from Borelotte. Give her a rack attack...1...2...3.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Like why are we doing this? Why are we actually watching this terrible product? Are we all deep down incredibly masochistic people?


I do it because I get to bitch, moan, and have a good laugh with you fine folks! :grin2:


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

It's all downhill after the New Day and Nikki's ass shake entrance.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> I do it because I get to bitch, moan, and have a good laugh with you fine folks! :grin2:


I think I do so as well. Don't think I would be watching Raw nowadays if this forum wouldn't exist.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So...

US Champion (a second tier title) Cena is booked to always win and almost never lose clean. Wins clean against the top tier title holder.

WH Champion (a top tier title) Seth is booked to almost always lose and never win clean. Doesn't wins clean against the second tier title holder.

Lesnar a non title holder is booked as being practically unstoppable and capable of beating the top tier holder like nothing but having trouble against the second tier title holder.

Loving the logic.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

DOlorian said:


> Needs to win the title back from Borelotte. Give her a rack attack...1...2...3.


I agree with this.

She never should've lost her title to Borelotte to begin with.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Kane, Undertaker and the Dudleys headling HIAC in 2015. 

The future is bright for WWE.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

What a way to end MNF.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Lol at the 4 nikki die hard coming out of the woodwork to agree. For God's sake let Sasha take this division somewhere by Wrestlemania or at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> She never should've lost her title to Borelotte to begin with.


AGREE

& While were at it, let's move all the "women" wrestler's back down to NXT where people like MYSELF will then be justified in paying my :jbl "9.99 MAGGLE" to keep the WWE Network & where I can watch ACTUAL wrestling while people who enjoy the "divas" in the ring & on the E network "reality" show ( more power to you) can enjoy women like "Nikki, Brie, Eva, Cameron & all the rest" as long as TALENT (Sasha/Charlotte/Baley/Paige ect) stays in a promotion that actually knows what to do with said talent and not just make them Total Divas Season 2.0 after the Belleas leave.....

Sounds fair


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Raw was good/great and awful at the same time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Re-watching Raw and Rollins got a nice pop when he came out

:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Was Seth taking a shot at Sting with wrestling in his shirt? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mjames74 said:


> He actually does pretty well in a more closed environment. Did great on ESPN.
> 
> I'm looking forward as well.


Yeah I've heard Brock is rather reserved in person so I can see how a more closed environment would work better for him. Looking forward to the podcast, would like to hear his thoughts on his current feud with Taker.




Stone Hot said:


> Looks like austin is just doing the podcast only


Must have missed it did they say he is not appearing on the next Raw?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ace Boogie said:


> Corey Graves?


Maybe. :hmm

Then again, I doubt Vince cares for heavily tattooed skinny fatasses.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Did anyone else notice Big E mocking Big Show when they came out for the main event?


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Didn't watch Raw live tonight for the first time in months. With so many good sporting events on tonight and Raw being shit for a while, it was an easy decision to use the DVR tonight. And honestly, it's so much more enjoyable on DVR. Might just have to start doing this every week. 

As for the show, it was decent for the first hour or so, then fell apart. With that said, Dolph/Cena was very solid. Cena kicking out of every move in the book is tiring as hell though. Roman responding to the boring chants with "This is real life" was fucking hilarious. So dumb. Speaking of dumb, JBL's sports references are terrible. He needs to stop trying to be funny. Defending Chase Utley is quite embarrassing. Rusev losing a few minutes is also terrible. Sad to see how far he's fallen. Brie Bella beating the women's champ with a drop kick? Lmfao. What is this? 1980? Main event was trash as usual and another week where Rollins gets shat on. Sad, sad times.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wait, wait, wait.... 

So, Cena stops his match with Ziggler to congratulate a newly engaged couple?! 

What in the actual fuck?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dat Summer Rae promo might have been the only enjoyable thing I caught tonight. Watched a lot of the Mets game though.

However Summer's mic skills are fucking great. (Y)


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

wait so stone cold isnt actually going to be on the show next week?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please tell me I wasn't the only that absolutely rolled when New Day was rocking out to Rollins' music.


----------



## Rob90 (Oct 12, 2015)

Why does Kane still wear a mask? I thought it was becauae his face was chargrilled and didn't want anyone to see it, we were never told he had superpowers from it ?. Just call him glen when he's in the suit and Kane when he's not. Simple demon fkin Kane. So dumb


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Things I enjoyed from this week's RAW were the New Day winning the opening tag match against Orton and Ambrose. The US Open Challenge was a good match between Cena and Ziggler. Him stopping the match because of a fan proposing to his gf was different for sure. That was about it. 

Everything was just wow. Some of it was odd. We had obvious squash matches (Dudleyz beating Ascension), Kevin Owens/Kallisto to the random tag match between the four Europeans (Sheamus and Barrett defeating Cesaro and Neville). I didn't mind the Divas matches although I don't remember the last time a Missile Dropkick was a finisher to a match (Brie and Alicia Fox defeating Charlotte and Becky). And now comes the last two things I thought was bad or sad. Roman Reigns was crapped on in that Chicago crowd. To ask him to deliver a long promo is not his strengths which lead to the Boring chant. He's better off keeping it short and simple. Liked that he talked back to the crowd though. Maybe he's better off as a heel. I understand the finish to his countout win over Stroman. It keeps Stroman looking strong of course. Did the WWE just kill the Rusev/Summer/Lana storyline? I was shocked they had to use Rusev's real engagement with Lana. To kill it off like this was very weird but oh well, if it's over then it's over. Lastly, I just laugh at this Rollins/Kane feud. Kane beating Rollins is just too much. Lol.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

3 terrible Raws in a row. They deserve low ratings.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Glad I didn't watch that shit live :lol Now I can FFW through it and only waste like 45 minutes of my time (Y)


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Fast forwarded through the show in about half an hour. That says it all.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

genghis hank said:


> 3 terrible Raws in a row. They deserve low ratings.


Its been terrible since Battlegound. I am not sure what WWE are doing right now they must known that it sucks this badly? Or maybe they see it as they can't do anything wrong and its the best Raw has been in years!


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

I can't believe people still watch this crap.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Really awful RAW.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*When they kept throwing around TMZ, it made me almost vomit. 

Just so desperate.*


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Another week passes as does another shit Raw.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

There is only one RAW left before HIAC, they have three hours (+ SD/ME/Superstars) every week yet there is next to no feud development.

It is so obvious Ambrose/Orton are just thrown together to give them something to do. They haven't interacted at all this week and it shows how little they actually care about this "feud".

Taker/Lesnar, as usual, only get video packages as neither shows up to the weekly shows anyways. The occasional Heyman promo is not enough.

Reigns/Wyatt is the feud that actually gets quite a bit of exposure on the weekly shows and is, therefore, the "best" one going on right now. Not necessarily a fan of Reigns, but this feud at least makes sense.

The Divas feud is a complete match. Everyone acts like a bitch so there is no one (for me at least) to cheer for. They still have random singles/tag matches against each other without much of progression. If there are promos involved, it's mostly about the women being "Divas" since all women hate each other obviously.

Rollins/Kane is way too onesided for me to care. The segments are mostly very cringeworthy and I can't just get excited for Kane in the main event. I think everyone can see that Rollins will somehow retain so who cares.

New Day have become so popular that creative puts them in every feud but their own (Kane vs Rollins, Orton/Ambrose vs Stownman/Harper, Cena). I even forgot they are going to have a match against the Dudleys until they mentioned it on RAW. They have nothing to do with each other.

Owens/Ryback also seem to be separated from each other for some reason. It's good they let them have wins in Singles matches (although Ryback beating Rusev clean on RAW is a bad decision imo) but this also doesn't seem to be a feud but more of a random match at a random PPV.

Speaking of Rusev, he isn't doing anything either and got completely ruined by the Ziggler/Lana/Summer bullshit. Who gave the "ok" for that?

Not sure if Sheamus/Neville/Cesaro/Stardust/Barrett are even feuding at the moment, they seem to have random matches more often than not without anything substantial happening.

And Cena is pinning everyone every week and even doesn't have a feud set for HIAC. I think he will lose it then or the RAW after.

So basically nothing of note is happening.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Kane actually pinned Rollins clean? What the fuck


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Neuron said:


> This is disgusting. Kane is the top monster heel in 2015. I just can't with this fuckery. :lol


Kane is a legend, he broke his back for this company the last 20 years and he deserves to be booked strong. Kane beat rollin and it was awesome , I enjoyed .

I know you're crying now becayse rollins lost, but you're gonna cry even more when he loses the wwe titile against Kane at HIAC.

Kane will be better champion than rollins, deal with it


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Maybe I was in a good mood or something but I actually thought that it was a decent RAW. Well, until the main event. 

I assumed all along that Kane was going to be the "Demon" in that match. Its like.. if you want revenge and want to teach Rollins a thing or two, wouldn't you plan to be "Demon" Kane all along? But then when they tried to establish a difference with "See what we did there, Corporate Kane can't be in the match but Demon Kane can!" it just made my eyes roll. Its like.. come on WWE.. You are putting too much effort in a guy who has been stale off and on for a decade. Knowing them though, Big Show probably would have been the only other guy that they would have considered to be the "surprise opponent".

So whatever.

The rest was okay. Nothing really exciting though. They really do need to do better on the next show to build up HIAC. I'm assuming that Taker and/or Lesnar/Heyman will be on RAW next week. I'm guessing that Cena will get a last minute opponent for the PPV.. or they could make it an open challenge on the PPV and have whoever beat him. Who knows.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

For the first time in absolute ages I'm not going to bother with this shit.

Absolute disgusting booking this week, worse than usual. Pointless match ups after pointless match ups.

Brie pins Charlotte 
Kane beats Rollins

Those two results define how shit Raw has become.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Any stand out matches from RAW? Haven't watched in months but I saw a few cool gifs on twitter and figured I might as well ask and see if anything was good enough to watch.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Raw was ok, the main event was the shits though.


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Raw was as allways good to watch. But the importanst question - where is the most must see WWE superstar in history ???


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

RAW started out strong and did a nose dive in the final hour. KO against Lucha Dragons? And they plugged the guy he's supposed to have a feud with, Ryback, into the Rusev mess? At 10:30 I threw in the proverbial towel.

Ambrose/Orton and New Day to open the show hit all the right notes. Commentary seemed to actually be putting people over last night. Gelt like I was watching a Bizzaro World Raw.

Liked the tribute to LOD pulled by the Duldeys against the Ascension.

The clash of the Europeans (Cesaro/Neville vs. Barrett/Sheamus) delivered and hopefully builds to a longer match.

Reigns may have went on too long with his promo but good on him for standing up to a hostile crowd. That's the only way he'll improve in the long run. Match with Strowman was average but I liked the way Braun stopped Roman's apron dropkick. 

Another certified barn burner from Cena and Ziggler. Gee, imagine if they wrote the rest of the show to mean as much...


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

SASSBROSE ENTRANCE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK :zayn3


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

"How many groups have you been in?"

:Rollins

Slightly better than last week overall but that isn't saying much

The finish in the 2nd divas match was atrocious. A shitty missile drop kick wins the match? :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Monday Night Raw = The Japanese Water Torture of TV

I ain't even gonna bother with this horse shit. Shotgun Saturday Night from 1998 is better than this.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Honey Bucket said:


> Monday Night Raw = The Japanese Water Torture of TV
> 
> I ain't even gonna bother with this horse shit. Shotgun Saturday Night from 1998 is better than this.


lmfao.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Props to Cena for acknowledging the proposal.

He handled it like a true pro, gave them their (beautiful) moment and brought the focus back onto the match.

Dolph selling the armbar for ages was quite funny. He didn't seem to know what to do.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Randy Orton and Dean Ambrose vs. Braun Strowman and Luke Harper at WWE Hell In a Cell will apparently be on the Kickoff pre-show.
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


:ha

So much for all 4 guys actually meaning something to WWE


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Randy Orton and Dean Ambrose vs. Braun Strowman and Luke Harper at WWE Hell In a Cell will apparently be on the Kickoff pre-show.
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


You're fucking kidding me?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

draykorinee said:


> You're fucking kidding me?


That is just sad if it is true.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane is a legend, he broke his back for this company the last 20 years and he deserves to be booked strong. Kane beat rollin and it was awesome , I enjoyed .
> 
> I know you're crying now becayse rollins lost, but you're gonna cry even more when he loses the wwe titile against Kane at HIAC.
> 
> Kane will be better champion than rollins, deal with it


:lmao

Your posts leave me in stitches every time.


----------

